# Hawaiian Skunk Haze?? Herbies?



## FourZeroTwo (Feb 24, 2014)

I made a order from herbies and im getting 2 free "Hawaiian Skunk Haze" seeds. I cant seem to find much on the strain...Anybody have any experience with this strain?

Does it smoke/grow good?


----------



## Marla 420 (Feb 24, 2014)

I got that freebie as well, I would like to hear some info on this strain too.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 24, 2014)

i got it as well lol im a herbies fan for sure but like u guys cant find much on it..i got 10 of these,i will keep searching to see if i can find something on it..if it grows and smokes as good as the name sounds will be great..only thing is im a outdoor grower and i dont use reg seeds much bc i only get 1 time a year to grow enuff to last me till the next fall


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Feb 24, 2014)

I just got it today but it came with 5 it must have been an accident. Try it here soon I suppose

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## masonbrayshaw (Feb 25, 2014)

I also orderd from herbies and would like some info on the 2 free hawaiian skunk haze seeds and the strawberry blue does any1 no what these are like to grow and yield thanks


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Feb 25, 2014)

Just realized I had 10 seeds of them. Any body wanna start a couple up same time as me and journal them? I'm guessing its sativa dominant. Has anybody found anything on it yet?


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm interested as well but have found nothing at all. i'd do a 2L or party cup 12/12FS on some but i'd have to wait until my tent is ready to go into flower in a couple weeks :/


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, ill be glad to start a journal along with ya. I just got to get my seeds in first lol I think they are going through customs now


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Feb 25, 2014)

Dr.J20 I hear ya my flower twnt has about 3 weeks ot more. And my veg tent is bout full too, and I just popped two other freebies yesterday a chronic fruity juice and royal queen power flower. ....and Four Zero Two. You let me know when you get them and we will journal them.


----------



## TheHazeyMan (Feb 25, 2014)

Count me in as well.... Sounds like it could have some potential.... Let everyone know when we are planning to start them


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 25, 2014)

masonbrayshaw said:


> I also orderd from herbies and would like some info on the 2 free hawaiian skunk haze seeds and the strawberry blue does any1 no what these are like to grow and yield thanks


 here is the link to the strawberry blue from herbies..if it looks anything like that pic then its gonna be one badass looking plant to grow..i had them switch my stawberry blue and just got 3 cotton candys bc my order was over 50 squid


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 26, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Dr.J20 I hear ya my flower twnt has about 3 weeks ot more. And my veg tent is bout full too, and I just popped two other freebies yesterday a chronic fruity juice and royal queen power flower. ....and Four Zero Two. You let me know when you get them and we will journal them.


sounds good buddy, should work out nicely since it looks like at least one person is still waiting on receipt. are you thinking 12/12FS, or are we going to allow some veg time? I'm inclined to limit only the photoperiod and container size, otherwise allowing growers to go with what they know--so if you want to lollypop or whatever, go ahead; if you want to go in 100% perlite, by all means; what say ye all?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Feb 26, 2014)

Kk everybody subbb


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

Think the Hawaiian Skunk Haze is from Seedsman Seeds...not 100% like..but will keep looking...

Peace



My Freebies so far ~ 

05x White Widow X Skunk #1(Regs)
04x Hawaiian Skunk Haze(Regs)
04x Kerala Skunk #1(Regs)
02x World of Seeds - Strawberry Blue(Fems)
02x Royal Queen - Power Flower(Fems)
01x Delicious - Cotton Candy(Fem)

I just love shopping at Herbies...


----------



## Mukky400 (Feb 26, 2014)

Might just mother one of mine when the order arrives, hoping I get a male and a female out of the two regular seeds.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

When I started(With Bagssed) I was thinking this Sucks(Male/Female) and I will ONLY buy Fems and maybe AutoFems(EASY LIFE 4 ME!!)...But a year later and I find myself understanding a bit more and WANTING Regs for Strong Mother Plants...so I might end up with a couple of Males...but even just 1-2 Females and I'm Buzzing and can take Clones and keep the Strain going....

The more you Grow I think the more you learn...

Just wish Herbies put a bit more effort(Info) into the Freebies...well just the Description(Flowering times and so on) Ain't gonna moan though...Free IS Free

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Just a Quick update, had a reply from Herbies about the Hawaiian ~

*


Herbie said:


> Hi
> 
> Theyre not on general release yet, hence theyre not currently listed on the site. Try looking at the product info for Hawiian Maui Mawi Skunk from High Quality, as the specifications are near identical.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Good service really...fair few companies don't even reply...Damn I'm still waiting on the Release of Professor Chaos...might have to pick a different one from TGA line...but picking the one...well...I keep changing my mnd..Doh!

a) Vortex
b) Pandora's Box
c) Micky Kush

These seeds ain't cheap but i'm thinking "You get what you pay for" 

Anyways Waffling......

Peace


----------



## burnedout1958 (Mar 1, 2014)

me too can't find it on strain databases hawaiian skunk haze, most be new, and the Strawberry blue. will put them in 30 days or so, too busy with my other ones


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 1, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> *Just a Quick update, had a reply from Herbies about the Hawaiian ~
> 
> *
> 
> ...


they are the best they reply back in about 24hrs or less..i asked them to change my strawberry blue to fruity chronic juice and i said if u have any extra freebies of cotton candy laying around could u please toss me one extra and this is what they sent me back..it was my second order of the week "
  Hi Thomas

Many thanks for spreading the good word about Herbies!
To confirm, we're going to include the 2 regs, 1 x Fruity Chronic Juice fem and 1 x Cotton Candy fem for your order #(blank) free items.
Please note that we'll be unable to change the free items in this fashion with any future orders below £50 British Pounds (excluding the delivery charge); the free seeds you'll receive are of higher value to yuor actual ordered items, which means we'll make a small loss on your order.
We'll contact you again to confirm despatch

Best wishes

Herbie


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey that's straight b rotha. Thwy do hook it up. Any free seeds better then just brighten seeds. They all magic beans in the end


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 1, 2014)

Herbies actually give a shit about their customers


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 2, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Hey that's straight b rotha. Thwy do hook it up. Any free seeds better then just brighten seeds. They all magic beans in the end


 haha hell ya bro..my first order was over 50 pounds and the second i got that extra freebie so its like i just bought a extra 3 packer lol i been wanting to grow delicious cotton candy and fruity chronic juice since last year when my carmelo died out..i got these 2 and northern light blue and marmalate from delicious this year for outdoors to go along with my BOMB seeds..should be a epic year outdoors this year*fingers crossed*


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Mar 2, 2014)

Well my package should be in next week. Still wanting to make the journal with you guys. Ill pop her once she gets in!


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 2, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> haha hell ya bro..my first order was over 50 pounds and the second i got that extra freebie so its like i just bought a extra 3 packer lol i been wanting to grow delicious cotton candy and fruity chronic juice since last year when my carmelo died out..i got these 2 and northern light blue and marmalate from delicious this year for outdoors to go along with my BOMB seeds..should be a epic year outdoors this year*fingers
> Im pickin up what ya put down brotha man. I popped one of the fruity chronic juice and power flower freebie the other day and both showin secondary leaves already. This will be my first year outdoors as well. I think I'm gonna try autos outsode till may or June. Cause I can't start anything in photoperiod until end of june or ill have 12ft plants in September. Which the choppers will spot easy!


----------



## Big Trees (Mar 2, 2014)

if the hawaiian skunk haze is anything like hawaiian skunk(the real mccoy) it'll be badass. The high on that shit is pretty long and has a nice burnout as well


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 2, 2014)

So i see a lot Of people are down for starting a thread where we all start the hawaiian on the same date and post up on it. Maybe we can all come to terms on a start date. Depending on evenings schedules/cycles haha. I myself was eager to get them going but forgot i'll have to at least plant 5 in hopes of getting a couple nina's and they are likely to be medium to tall in height. So I need to make sure I have tent space... anyone have a time or date they think may be best for them please write back in the hopes we can get this thread growin


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 2, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> So i see a lot Of people are down for starting a thread where we all start the hawaiian on the same date and post up on it. Maybe we can all come to terms on a start date. Depending on evenings schedules/cycles haha. I myself was eager to get them going but forgot i'll have to at least plant 5 in hopes of getting a couple nina's and they are likely to be medium to tall in height. So I need to make sure I have tent space... anyone have a time or date they think may be best for them please write back in the hopes we can get this thread growin


ok, very roughly speaking, I could probably start some hawaiian skunk haze as early as 4/20; I'd be popping two hawaiian skunk haze, and probably a strawberry blue, and a cotton candy--the herbies freebies grow, i guess you could call it. If we can agree to 4/20 as the day we initiate germination procedures*, would that work for everybody? I think the idea here is to get as many people growing these genetics as possible so we can develop a compendium of notes. From there we can work to isolate commonalities and develop an accurate profile for the species/strain, no? Less a competition, more a collaboration. That way, we can see how these girls do under different light types, nutrient profiles, we'll see multiple phenotypes, etc. etc. Sound good to everybody?


Edit: * by this, i mean if you're still sprouting in paper towels, you start your paper towels on 4/20, if you soak 24 hrs, you START your soak on 4/20; if you go straight into soil, you pop that seed in the dirt on 4/20; if you like to encase your seed in aloe jelly and perform a druidic fertility ritual that takes 48 hours, you START that jive on 4/20. I think there's a sense of community to be erected by starting our journey together!


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 2, 2014)

apropos of the above, i think varying container sizes is totally acceptable given the exploratory nature of this experiment...what say ye?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> ok, very roughly speaking, I could probably start some hawaiian skunk haze as early as 4/20; I'd be popping two hawaiian skunk haze, and probably a strawberry blue, and a cotton candy--the herbies freebies grow, i guess you could call it. If we can agree to 4/20 as the day we initiate germination procedures*, would that work for everybody? I think the idea here is to get as many people growing these genetics as possible so we can develop a compendium of notes. From there we can work to isolate commonalities and develop an accurate profile for the species/strain, no? Less a competition, more a collaboration. That way, we can see how these girls do under different light types, nutrient profiles, we'll see multiple phenotypes, etc. etc. Sound good to everybody?
> 
> 
> Edit: * by this, i mean if you're still sprouting in paper towels, you start your paper towels on 4/20, if you soak 24 hrs, you START your soak on 4/20; if you go straight into soil, you pop that seed in the dirt on 4/20; if you like to encase your seed in aloe jelly and perform a druidic fertility ritual that takes 48 hours, you START that jive on 4/20. I think there's a sense of community to be erected by starting our journey together!


Yea defiantly wanna see everybody's different styles growing and no better way to compare and share then with the same strain and a new little known about strain. 4/20 works good for me. Haha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm all for this idea. So is it gonna be in this thread or a different one?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 3, 2014)

What lies inside these shells? HAWAIIAN SKUNK HAZE


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 3, 2014)

the mystery awaits


----------



## cedarghost (Mar 3, 2014)

Must be fate. My first seed order, ever was from Herbies and it came in today. I came here searching for info, and here we are. lol
I can't plant mine until I harvest, because I'm one plant from a felony....but I will be rooting you guys on!
Ill be so glad if it goes legal here this year in Ky. The house committee just passed the bill the other day, now it goes to the full house for a vote, but I think this assembly session only lasts another month.
If it goes legal, Ill be able to grow bigger and make some arthritis creme for my RA and save some money on other meds.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 4, 2014)

cedarghost said:


> Must be fate. My first seed order, ever was from Herbies and it came in today. I came here searching for info, and here we are. lol
> I can't plant mine until I harvest, because I'm one plant from a felony....but I will be rooting you guys on!
> Ill be so glad if it goes legal here this year in Ky. The house committee just passed the bill the other day, now it goes to the full house for a vote, but I think this assembly session only lasts another month.
> If it goes legal, Ill be able to grow bigger and make some arthritis creme for my RA and save some money on other meds.


 hey cedar im from KY as well and i been following that close..hope and pray as well for MMJ to go thur


----------



## TheKronical (Mar 5, 2014)

Also just got these freebies and leafly has a strawberry cough x blue dream but they call it strawberry dream but it could possibly be called strawberry blue?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 5, 2014)

Definitely keeping an eye on this thread. Would be cool to have this as a joint grow test thread for Hawaiian haze.. Got some coming but not going to pop them until a few months sadly due to current situation.


----------



## cedarghost (Mar 5, 2014)

I bet it will be next year before it actually gets voted in, but its definitely progressing in the right direction! They will more than likely rewrite the bill. I've read all 40'something pages of it and I can see some things they will want to change, like the amount you can carry (3 oz.) and how many plants you can have in flower (12). They will probably lower those numbers.


----------



## cdd10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kygiacomo said:


> hey cedar im from KY as well and i been following that close..hope and pray as well for MMJ to go thur


Be awesome if it was for full legalization but I guess one step at a time.


----------



## dandan420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi My name is Dan, I am looking to try growing indoor for the first time i am looking for hemp seeds can anyone help? my e-mail is [email protected] don't be a stranger  thank you and god bless


----------



## dandan420 (Mar 5, 2014)

please tell me someone knows how i can get marijuana seeds asap i start growing right away anyone can help me out will be greatly appreciated thank you and peace out!


----------



## cedarghost (Mar 5, 2014)

cdd10 said:


> Be awesome if it was for full legalization but I guess one step at a time.


Absolutely. Any progress is good progress. The senate committee passed a bill to legalize the oil and the house committee passed a bill for medical legalization, however they both have to be voted on by the full house and senate and I think our session has about 6 weeks left.


----------



## cedarghost (Mar 5, 2014)

dandan420 said:


> Hi My name is Dan, I am looking to try growing indoor for the first time i am looking for hemp seeds can anyone help? my e-mail is [email protected] don't be a stranger  thank you and god bless


Hey Dan, if you will use the search feature at the top of the forum page, look for "Where to buy seeds" and you will find a ton of posts. There is even a section here called "seeds".


----------



## TheKronical (Mar 5, 2014)

I Believe it is a Hawaiian Skunk x Hawaiian Haze Hybrid


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 5, 2014)

cedarghost said:


> I bet it will be next year before it actually gets voted in, but its definitely progressing in the right direction! They will more than likely rewrite the bill. I've read all 40'something pages of it and I can see some things they will want to change, like the amount you can carry (3 oz.) and how many plants you can have in flower (12). They will probably lower those numbers.


 yea most likely i do 20 ever year anyways now since i been ordering the fems..i use to hate doing regulars and put out 20-25 and end up wit 10 females if i was lucky..now that fems has arrived its the best thing going for a outdoor grower like myself since i only got 1 time a year to get my pounds in..i can just do the legal amt in the back yard and also take the remainder to the hills as im doing in..either way its one positive step the the right directions..since u are from KY u know how bad the pain pill epidemic is here and weed needs to be the other option



cdd10 said:


> Be awesome if it was for full legalization but I guess one step at a time.


yes its a big thing for us kentuckians and MMJ users in the stats all the way around..i will be glad i dont have to go to the hills and plant my shit no more i can just build a fence and plow my back yard and grow some benjermain franklins in the back yard lol


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey everyone interested in doing a compilation thread where we all grow out some HSH, we had tentatively set a 4/20 start date for that grow. I suggested the date based on my current capacity and that capacity has recently changed. That got me thinking about starting up some of these ceeds earlier than 4/20 but i didn't want to fuck over everyone else interested in starting together. Then _THAT _thought got me thinking, "if we're all going to be doing different things in different environments with different setups, techniques, and skill levels, why not just start a thread for the strain and let people grow when it's right for them, so long as they document it with some decent detail?"

What does everyone in here who showed interest in growing out this herbies freebie think about that? If we decide to just do a thread where we keep track, can we all agree to do a first post that includes every relevant detail, and then at least document basic information about the grow (e.g, notes that you topped on day 31 or began a flush on day 50 of flower) and any problems/fixes ("ran into nitrogen deficiency on day 28 of flower, top dressed with two handfuls of spent coffee grounds and ewc...day 35, N deficiency is resolving")? 
I'm not saying we need laboratory grade measurements and reports (though, if you're down for that kind of commitment, I'd say go for it) but just some good notes. 

That sound good to everyone?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the problem you will find is that you will have people at all stages of the game, so when reading the thread it won't be as cohesive as if you were to all grow it out at the same time.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I think the problem you will find is that you will have people at all stages of the game, so when reading the thread it won't be as cohesive as if you were to all grow it out at the same time.


This is a good point, but that will eventually happen won't it? if I decide to veg for 8 weeks and two people go 12/12from seed and three others do a standard month veg, won't it all get a little discombobulated anyhow? 

I mean, the only way to keep everyone together would be to mandate techniques and start dates and stuff, and plants don't grow like that. Sometimes the ambient temperature is a little off and growth is a little slow, so transplanting happens later as does topping/lst etc. And, since we're really just trying to amass some good information it will be as useful to get people doing little cfl grows as the 1000w HPS guys, which definitely means different rates of growth right off the bat.
So the best i can figure is to make some milestone posts be key. For example, a weekly post titled "Day 1," "Day 8," "Day 15,".... Or stage posts "Germination/Seedling" "Veg" "Flower" "Harvest." Obviously we'd all be welcome to post more often, ask questions, make observations etc., but just so everyone has a timeline in the thread. You'd see each grower's specifics, and then, at the least, the mandated updates. I'd think bi-monthly would be just about right so that it's not too demanding, but not too much can happen between posts. That way if something goes wrong between posts, it wont take forever to catch us up.


----------



## VARick (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> This is a good point, but that will eventually happen won't it? if I decide to veg for 8 weeks and two people go 12/12from seed and three others do a standard month veg, won't it all get a little discombobulated anyhow?
> 
> I mean, the only way to keep everyone together would be to mandate techniques and start dates and stuff, and plants don't grow like that. Sometimes the ambient temperature is a little off and growth is a little slow, so transplanting happens later as does topping/lst etc. And, since we're really just trying to amass some good information it will be as useful to get people doing little cfl grows as the 1000w HPS guys, which definitely means different rates of growth right off the bat.
> So the best i can figure is to make some milestone posts be key. For example, a weekly post titled "Day 1," "Day 8," "Day 15,".... Or stage posts "Germination/Seedling" "Veg" "Flower" "Harvest." Obviously we'd all be welcome to post more often, ask questions, make observations etc., but just so everyone has a timeline in the thread. You'd see each grower's specifics, and then, at the least, the mandated updates. I'd think bi-monthly would be just about right so that it's not too demanding, but not too much can happen between posts. That way if something goes wrong between posts, it wont take forever to catch us up.


 How about different threads on the type of grow? ie Soil - start date ??/?? Hydro - start date ??/?? Hempy - start date ??/?? SOG/SCROG/Coco/whatever - start date ??/?? I personally am doing a seed run next time and going to use these as my seed experiment. I'll be looking for a good male and females as well as a good female to hit with CS to make fem seeds. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 10, 2014)

VARick said:


> How about different threads on the type of grow? ie Soil - start date ??/?? Hydro - start date ??/?? Hempy - start date ??/?? SOG/SCROG/Coco/whatever - start date ??/?? I personally am doing a seed run next time and going to use these as my seed experiment. I'll be looking for a good male and females as well as a good female to hit with CS to make fem seeds. Just a thought.


This could work, and I kinda like the idea. The only issue I could think of is getting kinda tunnel vision and never checking the threads that don't jive with your growing. Also, there are a lot of variables--I grow organic in soil, under induction and T5, top once in veg, transplant twice, and use airpots so which thread should I post in?
perhaps the compromise would be to do it based on a single variable like medium; or, contrariwise, maybe a weightclass system for light wattage, or the size of your individual container (if you grow multiple plants in one container, i guess the fair way to do it would be to divide container volume by number of plants for that variable). With wattage we'll run into issues with LED growers; perhaps light source type would be the fairest metric to sort ourselves?


----------



## VARick (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> This could work, and I kinda like the idea. The only issue I could think of is getting kinda tunnel vision and never checking the threads that don't jive with your growing. Also, there are a lot of variables--I grow organic in soil, under induction and T5, top once in veg, transplant twice, and use airpots so which thread should I post in?
> perhaps the compromise would be to do it based on a single variable like medium; or, contrariwise, maybe a weightclass system for light wattage, or the size of your individual container (if you grow multiple plants in one container, i guess the fair way to do it would be to divide container volume by number of plants for that variable). With wattage we'll run into issues with LED growers; perhaps light source type would be the fairest metric to sort ourselves?


 Most definitely lots of variables to think about for a combined grow log.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 10, 2014)

What if everyone at least uploads a couple pics a week and gives a quick summary of their week and we can also do a side journal that links to them but at least every two to three pages would be week one, week two.. so on and on under a big thread


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 11, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> What if everyone at least uploads a couple pics a week and gives a quick summary of their week and we can also do a side journal that links to them but at least every two to three pages would be week one, week two.. so on and on under a big thread


I like this idea, and actually think its a great one for community testing different genetics in general. I'm probably going to be able to start Mar. 22 with the herbies Hawaiian Skunk Haze. 

whoever starts first, could you start a thread and link to it here?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> I like this idea, and actually think its a great one for community testing different genetics in general. I'm probably going to be able to start Mar. 22 with the herbies Hawaiian Skunk Haze.
> 
> whoever starts first, could you start a thread and link to it here?


Awesome. How many seeds do u have?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got 5 and was planning on starting 2 for this go. If I get two males, i'll start the other three at that point. I'll just sex some clones when I can take 'em. i suppose i could pop all 5 at once and sex them all but if i luck out with more than 2 girls than I won't have room for 'em and they'll end up vegging for like 24 weeks--not a horrible thing, i just have a little genetics schedule that i'd like to stick to-- I want to do an HSO blue dream and Kannabia Mataro Blue run before the year is out, and this HSH run will take me through to august already. probably more info than was warranted here, my bad


----------



## K.I.S.S (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the idea of starting on 420. Would give me a reason to start a journal.


----------



## K.I.S.S (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's what I know so far.


*Seedsman - Hawaiian Skunk*

Genetics: Hawaiian Indica x Skunk No. 1
AKA: "The Real McCoy"
Variety: indica / Sativa (62.5% indica)
Type: F1 Hybrid
Harvest Date: October
Flowering Period: 11 weeks
THC Content: 11-17%
Characteristics: Spicy taste / good yield
Strain: Hawaiian Skunk

Flowering: [/COLOR]~77 days

No feminized seeds.

Hawaiian Indica is an indica/ Sativa hybrid with very large female flowers, and resin production on leaves as well as flowers. Hawaiian Skunk has a citrus smell with a spicy taste and produces a happy cerebral high. It is a short rounded plant with exceptionally broad leaves, which produces a generous yield.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 13, 2014)

I was hoping it was more sativa dominant and eleven weeks flowering for an indica is cray crayyyy


----------



## oldschoolstoner272 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> ok, very roughly speaking, I could probably start some hawaiian skunk haze as early as 4/20; I'd be popping two hawaiian skunk haze, and probably a strawberry blue, and a cotton candy--the herbies freebies grow, i guess you could call it. If we can agree to 4/20 as the day we initiate germination procedures*, would that work for everybody? I think the idea here is to get as many people growing these genetics as possible so we can develop a compendium of notes. From there we can work to isolate commonalities and develop an accurate profile for the species/strain, no? Less a competition, more a collaboration. That way, we can see how these girls do under different light types, nutrient profiles, we'll see multiple phenotypes, etc. etc. Sound good to everybody?
> 
> 
> Edit: * by this, i mean if you're still sprouting in paper towels, you start your paper towels on 4/20, if you soak 24 hrs, you START your soak on 4/20; if you go straight into soil, you pop that seed in the dirt on 4/20; if you like to encase your seed in aloe jelly and perform a druidic fertility ritual that takes 48 hours, you START that jive on 4/20. I think there's a sense of community to be erected by starting our journey together!



im so interested to see how everybody does!! I wiill be throwing my hat in on this too as i have just recieved the Hawaiian skunk haze!!


----------



## KingJaffe (Mar 16, 2014)

i got sum as well from what little i have come across there saliva dominant, but i have sum that look indic a dominant i got five free ones along with a strawberry blue and two cotton candy's they all seem 2 be doing pretty good


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 16, 2014)

KingJaffe said:


> i got sum as well from what little i have come across there saliva dominant, but i have sum that look indic a dominant i got five free ones along with a strawberry blue and two cotton candy's they all seem 2 be doing pretty good




Show us some pictures brohaaaa


----------



## Str8Dre (Mar 17, 2014)

I also got 5 HSH, I found a reply from herbie's to someone on a different thread or forum. It said the seed hasn't been officially released by the breeder, and to use the info from either Hawaiin skunk or skunk haze(can't remember which). Unfortunately now i'm unable to find the post.


----------



## AllenHaze (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice. I just got an order in myself. 5x Delicious Sugar Black Rose, 1x la diva auto, 1 strawberry blue and 2x Hawaiian Skunk Haze. 5x Trainwreck on the way as well. Pretty sweet to see some grows in the works with the HSH. I'll be sticking around for this one, might even wait it out to join you guys.


----------



## K.I.S.S (Mar 19, 2014)

Hafa adai, Bro !! I like your gear list. I'm trying to knock out last minute checklist to have my room set to go by 420. I'm a little o.c.d when it comes to my room, so I feel likes it's not quite ready to me. But I have some really good friends telling me to stop being a tadpole bout it and leap or get off the lilly pad.. So it's going to be my first go round and actually excited to start it and have someone who can help me if I start having any problems. Lot's of knowledgeable folk on here so I was stoked to find this thread already started. Thanks for joining in.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm in. I should be be able to start in about a week or two. Has anyone popped theirs yet?


----------



## AllenHaze (Mar 21, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> I'm in. I should be be able to start in about a week or two. Has anyone popped theirs yet?


 Nice, that's about the time I wanted to get started. Some people want to start on 420. I can't wait that long to be honest haha.  Have you read the history on the "Hawaiian Sativa?" It's part of the lineage if I'm not mistaken. Promising to say the least.


----------



## lockz hud (Mar 22, 2014)

I ordered 1x auto anubis (fem) also got 1x free strawberry blue and 2x free hawaiian skunk haze, they are all currently in the germination process. This is my first grow so rather exciting  oh and also have a 1 week old seedling (strain is not known) growing, bought it from amsterdam knowing nothing about it, could be a tomato seed for all i know haha.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 22, 2014)

KingJaffe said:


> i got sum as well from what little i have come across there saliva dominant, but i have sum that look indic a dominant i got five free ones along with a strawberry blue and two cotton candy's they all seem 2 be doing pretty good


got any pics man?


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 22, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Nice, that's about the time I wanted to get started. Some people want to start on 420. I can't wait that long to be honest haha.
> Have you read the history on the "Hawaiian Sativa?" It's part of the lineage if I'm not mistaken. Promising to say the least.


I'm ready to roll!
HSH has been out of the freezer for a couple days and is ready to germ; you and farmasensist want to get going beginning of next week (tomorrow or monday?)


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually started it last night. I wanted to test a new germination technique and was going to use a bag seed but im pretty confident it'll work so I used the HSH. Sorry, I was getting impatient. I still need to clean out my room but it should be ok germin on my counter for the first week.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 22, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> I actually started it last night. I wanted to test a new germination technique and was going to use a bag seed but im pretty confident it'll work so I used the HSH. Sorry, I was getting impatient. I still need to clean out my room but it should be ok germin on my counter for the first week.


thats cool man, i think we kinda jettisoned the "start on 4/20" idea. Do you want to start up a thread or keep posting in here? if you do start a thread, pop a link up in here for everyone who wants to participate in the knowledge amalgamation project!


----------



## TheWifeOfASmoker (Mar 22, 2014)

I set 2 to germ today.

Herbies doesn't have it on their site anymore...or at least I can't find it.

I'll be posting about it in my journal.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 22, 2014)

ALRIGHT iriebody lets let the thread grow. Ill be propping a few in a few days. Start postin pictures nowwwwww


----------



## K.I.S.S (Mar 23, 2014)

Beans will be going into cubes tonight. Will take pics but seeing as how this is mah first time won't really have anything to report back. 

Going to use some bottled water to start soaking the cubes tonight.Just went and picked up a cheap seed/clone propagator the other day. Will post if anything pops out . I'm going to germ 3 in cubes and 2 in a paper towel. 2 in paper towels will be going into happy frog straight out the bag. cubes will be going into DWC.


----------



## AllenHaze (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet.  I'll start germinating within the next few days. I just have to wait for a few clones to finish up in my veg room before I have space to start seeds. I'm going to be sprouting Greenhouse`s Trainwreck, Sugar Black Rose, Strawberry Blue and La Diva Auto along side the two HSH if any one is interested in doing a collaboration with those strains as well  I'll put up details and pics of the grow room, nutes etc when they sprout. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## lockz hud (Mar 24, 2014)

my week old seedling seems to be tilting sideways, any ideas as to whats wrong? thanks in advance


----------



## K.I.S.S (Mar 24, 2014)

lockz hud said:


> View attachment 3032812my week old seedling seems to be tilting sideways, any ideas as to whats wrong? thanks in advance


What up lockz, what kind of light are you giving her?? If using cfl's are the bulbs in need of replacement?


----------



## Macto (Mar 24, 2014)

Is the light source directly above the plant?


----------



## lockz hud (Mar 24, 2014)

Using cfls, shouldnt need replacing as only purchased not so long back, and the light source is directly above the plant for 12 hours a day, the other 12 hours shes sat on my windowsill gathering sun (getting her prepared for it as she will be an outdoor grow)


----------



## Macto (Mar 24, 2014)

If you're not keeping her in complete darkness, even light leaks will be enough for them to go towards it, so yeah, makes sense why she looks like that.


----------



## Nugfan (Mar 25, 2014)

Subbed. 

Just got my herbies order with 10 of the hsh freebies. Don't really like to do regular seeds cos I don't like to waste light on potential males. I'm in Hawaii and electricity is super unreal expensive here. It's fukin 44 cents a kwh! 

If the strain proves to be good chit growing/smoking, then I'll crack a few. &#9996;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 25, 2014)

lockz hud said:


> View attachment 3032812my week old seedling seems to be tilting sideways, any ideas as to whats wrong? thanks in advance


phototropism (or heliotropism. this is the behavior plants exhibit whereby they seem to lean towards the sun/follow the sun as it moves across the sky. you can observe it clearly in daffodils and especially heliotrope (the plant species)). When you're putting her in the window sill, she's trying to grow towards the sun. keep your cfl 2-4" directly above and make sure that's the dominant light source she's getting (no more window silling). You can weather her later, when you're closer to transplanting, by taking her outside during the warmest part of the day to give her sunlight and get her acclimated for outdoor growing.
be easy,


Edit: to correct this, rotate the plant so the bent side is facing the window/lightsource. after she straightens herself out, rotate her 90degrees every day.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 25, 2014)

also, i popped two HSH yesterday. have 'em in a light organic mix in party cups under a chinese ufo led. also doing a delicious cotton candy and my last kerala x skunk1


----------



## lockz hud (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> phototropism (or heliotropism. this is the behavior plants exhibit whereby they seem to lean towards the sun/follow the sun as it moves across the sky. you can observe it clearly in daffodils and especially heliotrope (the plant species)). When you're putting her in the window sill, she's trying to grow towards the sun. keep your cfl 2-4" directly above and make sure that's the dominant light source she's getting (no more window silling). You can weather her later, when you're closer to transplanting, by taking her outside during the warmest part of the day to give her sunlight and get her acclimated for outdoor growing.
> be easy,
> 
> 
> Edit: to correct this, rotate the plant so the bent side is facing the window/lightsource. after she straightens herself out, rotate her 90degrees every day.


Interesting.. got home from work and shes straightened herself out and looking good again haha, cheers guys u all really do know your shit  i will update pics of her and the hawaiian skunk haze seedlings when i get chance


----------



## Boz5280 (Mar 25, 2014)

Subbed, just placed my order today and will be getting 10 of these as one of the bonuses... cant wait to see how others turn out as well.


----------



## Slimjimham (Mar 25, 2014)

Off topic but hows kerella x skunk #1 (last ffeebies) I popped one and it was male wondering if it's worth another shot in the near future


----------



## AllenHaze (Mar 26, 2014)

Two HSH regs popped today. Stuck em` in light warrior and will train for females in a couple weeks.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll be getting them along with my freebies from herbies!  

I ordered some Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk and some Blue Cheese.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 26, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Off topic but hows kerella x skunk #1 (last ffeebies) I popped one and it was male wondering if it's worth another shot in the near future


she's a good grower, very cold tolerant it seems, classic sativa growth patterns. let you know on the bud when it finishes!
be easy,


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Mar 27, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> Off topic but hows kerella x skunk #1 (last ffeebies) I popped one and it was male wondering if it's worth another shot in the near future


I got two growing now about a week into 12-12.....link in my sig "space cab"


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 27, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> I got two growing now about a week into 12-12.....link in my sig "space cab"


hey man, that's cool, mine is also just about a week into 12/12. i'll have to check it out. I'll be posting pics on the 10s (day 10, 20, 30...)in my thread (see sig). i'll sub up over on yours!


As for HSH, this new local organic mix i'm using seems a little denser than i like even though i added a significant amount of rice-hull for aeration, so still no above ground activity but its only day 4 today. 
be easy homies,


----------



## swamplife (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad to see some peeps here starting up the HSH! Very interested to see how these plants develop as the Hawaiian seeds are next in line for me.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 27, 2014)

i put my 2 in a sponge in a 2" net pot. i tried the sponge because the rockwool held too much water not enough air and would get moldy. the net cups will each go in a 5 gal DWC. Right now they are under my new advanced LED 100 W diamond series.


----------



## farmasensist (Mar 27, 2014)

The others i got are:
barneys berty haze
female c99
female lemon kush
strawberry blue
mandala chill om
nirvana papaya
sin city boss's sister
nirvana ice
bomb cheese bomb


----------



## Moishe (Mar 27, 2014)

Strawberry blue has been the most impressive freebie I've seen. Only just sprouted, but it had a 2 inch taproot after only 2 days, it was bigger than every other seed and it's triple the size of any other sproutling I started at the same time. 
I haven't put cracked the HSH since I didn't want to deal with any reg seeds other than the Jack Herer and NL that are going, but I'm interested in seeing what y'all come out with!


----------



## lockz hud (Mar 28, 2014)

My HSH should of popped by end of day via paper towel method, will be putting them into seedling and cutting compost when sprouted


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 28, 2014)

farmasensist said:


> The others i got are:
> barneys berty haze
> female c99
> female lemon kush
> ...


----------



## d.e. fan (Mar 28, 2014)

Just planted 6 of 12,will let you know how it goes with pics


----------



## TheWifeOfASmoker (Mar 28, 2014)

Have two HsH in mini hempy cups now.
My strawberry blue have just broken the surface of the rockwool and will probably go into hempy cups tomorrow.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Mar 28, 2014)

Four HSH goin in tomorrow. Im gonna run two seeds outside and see if either fem


----------



## AllenHaze (Mar 30, 2014)

Baby's popped night before last.  Doing a little bit of stretching compared to the sugar black rose next to them but not too bad. Much narrower leaves by comparison to the Sugar Black Rose and Train Wreck as well. No nutes yet but will be using the roots master pack when they're ready so that should be fun. Temps are high 82 F and low 72F with steady humidity at about 25%. Hope your HSH are doing well.


----------



## Mr.me (Apr 7, 2014)

This is going to be my next grow! I have WoS strawberry blue growing now. Looking forward to seeing how your grows turn out!


----------



## AllenHaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome Back! My HSH are still going strong. Got my Aurora Master pack but am going to wait another few days to use any nutes on them. A week old today


----------



## lockz hud (Apr 7, 2014)

My hsh seems to be stretching pretty bad, not sure if its in the genes though? Any of you guys got any input on this? Got an auto anubis growing with them an that seems fine


----------



## Thorhax (Apr 8, 2014)

These are what my HSH and Strawberry blue look like
https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-1-throhax.817975/page-2
they look like amazing plants.


----------



## AllenHaze (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine are stretching too  I'm positive it's mostly the result of genetics. I have a Sugar Black Rose and a Train Wreck growing right next to my two HSH. While the Trainwreck and SBR are both Indica dom and are closer to the ground by comparison to the HSH, the Trainwreck is slightly taller then the SBR. This I'm sure, is respective to a higher expression of the sativa phenotypes present in these strains.


----------



## lockz hud (Apr 8, 2014)

Ahh thanks for the reply allenhaze! Hope all is going well for you my friend!


----------



## Macto (Apr 8, 2014)

My HSH was stretching like crazy, one node is literally 3inches and its a month old, had to put the lights insanely close, keeping an eye on them so they don't burn lol New Rollitup looks better, and I can 'like' shit again, welcome back everyone


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Apr 10, 2014)

These 5 are a week from seed HSH! Fast growers


----------



## KingJaffe (Apr 12, 2014)

The plants in the back are HSH 4 weeks into veg


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 15, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Mine are stretching too  I'm positive it's mostly the result of genetics. I have a Sugar Black Rose and a Train Wreck growing right next to my two HSH. While the Trainwreck and SBR are both Indica dom and are closer to the ground by comparison to the HSH, the Trainwreck is slightly taller then the SBR. This I'm sure, is respective to a higher expression of the sativa phenotypes present in these strains.


I'm getting some stretch too. looks good though. thinking i got a male kerala x skunk 1 and 1/2 HSH males though. Gonna sex in a week and decide what to start next. probably strawberry blue/ mataro blue and my last delicious cotton candy. last one (of two freebies) was a dud. 
growth is decent and i've just transplanted to 1gal airpots with 50:50 lightwarrior:supersoil mixed up together and thoroughly watered in. I'll do a tea the same day that I top / take clones to make sure the microbial life is kicking, but they're going to be vegging in the 1gal for another 4-5 weeks. 
be easy,


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 15, 2014)

My sponge idea didn't work. The seeds popped real quick but then they stopped growing. Nothing for two weeks. I think the roots had trouble penetrating the sponge. Yesterday I put them in soil. Hopefully that will save them, then I can transplant or clone them back to hydro.


----------



## AllenHaze (Apr 15, 2014)

I too have had some problems after germinating. I've used the same method time and time again so it's tricky figuring out what went wrong. If the girls recover I will repost however atm it looks like they are at least a week or more behind. Wish them luck!


----------



## Macto (Apr 15, 2014)

Mines didn't have trouble germinating, everything still going smoothly, never grown a sativa dominant strain before, so the stretching and light feeding is overwhelming, thought they would be more trouble just because I hear they're so sensitive. I like to put them in a glass of water and see if they sink, meaning they're viable, then I put them in a towel and ziplock bag. Happy growing everyone.


----------



## KingJaffe (Apr 16, 2014)

Mines didn't have trouble sprouting either i put mine straight in peat pellets


----------



## blazin micko (Apr 18, 2014)

I also got the freebie seeds from Herbies HSH and strawberry-blue so I might just sit back and see how you lads go I'm fairly new to it all so the information gathered here will be a big help.


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Apr 21, 2014)

Plants a looking great KingJaffe!


----------



## ssukeltaja (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! I just started growing two Hawaiian skunk haze seeds at 4/20.2014 and it's my firsts plants ever  Any good tips/trics to first timer ? I grow them in about 60cm x 60cm x 150cm wardrobe that is covered whit foil and I have 50W LED-light.
Is the light powerfull enough, what's good temperature and what's good humidity ? 
at the moment the temperature is 22-25 *°*C and the humidity is about 45-50%
I would really appreciate your help and advices 

P.S sorry for my english, i'm from finland


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so glad this thread was started, mine should arrive tomorrow and growing together sounds good, the temps average 115F here and some strains don't survive (coahuila,mx)

From what Herbies emailed cc2012 about the strain on page 1, it looks like it's "original" Maui Wowie X Haze/Skunk#1 all mostly sativa. I'll germ indoors but grow fully outdoor in soil from the ground with liquid plant food. 

I'll also be breeding them with the landrace sativa's I ordered (Durban, Transkei, Zamal Reunion) lots of pics of course!


----------



## cee313 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got 2 HSH regs
1 Strawberry Blue
as freebies, I think they r about 5 weeks old now. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## VARick (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone getting different pheno's ? I have 2 dominant sativa's and 1 dominante indica. Hopefully 1 male/1 female of the sativa's to get some seeds and hopefully the indica is a female for clones and then doing a colloidial reversal for more female seeds.


----------



## malicifice (Apr 24, 2014)

G


VARick said:


> Anyone getting different pheno's ? I have 2 dominant sativa's and 1 dominante indica. Hopefully 1 male/1 female of the sativa's to get some seeds and hopefully the indica is a female for clones and then doing a colloidial reversal for more female seeds.


Good Shit Buddy! I love seeing people making their own seeds.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 25, 2014)

ive got two of the same phenotype and they are some leggy sativas. anyone else getting ridiculous internodal spacing? i've got like 3-4" between nodes after topping a la "uncle ben's method". Also, one of the two only threw three colas instead of four :/ . So, personally, just on the aesthetics of the plant, this is not one of my favorites. Oh well, Delicious Cotton Candy and World of Seed Strawberry blue are hot on heels of these HSH.
be easy,


----------



## VARick (Apr 25, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> ive got two of the same phenotype and they are some leggy sativas. anyone else getting ridiculous internodal spacing? i've got like 3-4" between nodes after topping a la "uncle ben's method". Also, one of the two only threw three colas instead of four :/ . So, personally, just on the aesthetics of the plant, this is not one of my favorites. Oh well, Delicious Cotton Candy and World of Seed Strawberry blue are hot on heels of these HSH.
> be easy,


 This got me looking at the sativa's again. One appears to have a normal internode spacing and the other is shorter spacing with a much thicker main stalk.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 25, 2014)

VARick said:


> This got me looking at the sativa's again. One appears to have a normal internode spacing and the other is shorter spacing with a much thicker main stalk.


i've definitely got some thick-stalk genetics, as well, though i've watered with aloe juice so that could contribute to stalk vigor. 
in other news, both of my delicious cotton candy seem to have been duds; everything else has been stored, handled, and germinated in the same way, and, excepting the cotton candy, i've got a 100% germination rate. some turn out males, sure, but they all fucking grow. anyone else have a problem with cotton candy freebies from herbies?


----------



## Macto (Apr 25, 2014)

Haven't popped my cotton candy yet, hopefully it germinates whenever I decided to pop it. Yeah it's rather irritating how much node space is in HSH. Guys this is my 2nd grow and I'm feeling rather annoyed with N deficiency, is it normal to occur during veg? I know it's normal in later flowering. I'm using Earth Juice and they're a month and 15 days old, feeding at about 1000ppm without any other deficiencies, I overfed a few weeks ago but that's about it. Their shade of green looks nice atm. Please tell me it's normal :/


----------



## s_paceno13 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just popped my Strawberry Blue, Cotton Candy, and 3 HSH. The Cotton Candy looks nice n dark green; I'm assuming its taking on more of the Lavender genetics. Two of the HSH popped in 2 days and are growing tall as they should be. But the 3rd took 4 days longer to pop and is growing slower than any seeds I have ever popped, plus the stem is completely different color stem (dark red) than the other HSH. I hope its not bad genetics. And the Strawberry Blue popped regularly in about 2-3 days but only only one leaf popped initially, then about 4 days later a second, mutated leaf, popped across from the original leaf. I'm guessing the seed got stressed some time before it got to me because it seems to be growing out of the mutation.

Have anybody else's HSH showed any growth variation like I described?


----------



## Macto (Apr 25, 2014)

Not at all. My HSH stem is green, at least till I've overfed.


----------



## VARick (Apr 26, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> i've definitely got some thick-stalk genetics, as well, though i've watered with aloe juice so that could contribute to stalk vigor.
> in other news, both of my delicious cotton candy seem to have been duds; everything else has been stored, handled, and germinated in the same way, and, excepting the cotton candy, i've got a 100% germination rate. some turn out males, sure, but they all fucking grow. anyone else have a problem with cotton candy freebies from herbies?


 I've started to add the aloe vera juice as well, (after reading about it in High Times) my deep sweet grapefruit is loving it. I use the aloe every other watering instead of just plain water.
I too lost my cotton candy freebies - not so bummed out now. They popped and just sat there and finally just died.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Apr 26, 2014)

VARick said:


> I've started to add the aloe vera juice as well, (after reading about it in High Times) my deep sweet grapefruit is loving it. I use the aloe every other watering instead of just plain water.
> I too lost my cotton candy freebies - not so bummed out now. They popped and just sat there and finally just died.


my first cotton candy popped a tail in 36hrs of soaking, but, like yours, just died. the current try is just zero activity while the strawberry blue is growing like a champ. certainly not super bummed or anything--hey, you get what you pay for right? free = 0 so i guess we're even!
be easy,
Dr.J


----------



## SmotpokerLED (May 1, 2014)

Hey fellow growers!
This is a great thread and I wanted to share my setup and experience growing Hawaiian skunk haze (HSH) and world of seeds strawberry blue (SB). I have both growing side by side andthey were planted at the same time, germinating within days of eachother. My grow is in no way sophisticated, however so far I would consider it successful.

My grow is also a bit unique. I am using a "135" watt LED, which according to manuafacure only draws 76 watts of actual power consumption. I have also been supplementing with natural sunlight, however most of the girls' light energy is coming from the LED on a timer. Had some less that ideal temps in the 50/60s at first, but now day temps are close to optimal. Growing in bags similar to "smart" pots in organic soil. I used NO nerts/ferts during veg. I have recently swtiched to 12/12 and have started using a little tiger bloom and liquid karma.

SB has appears to be much bushier and appears more indica dominant despite what I have heard. Lush growth that will likely put on a deent amount of weight in the weeks to come.

HSH seems really leggy. There are also is quite a bit of space between leaf sets, especially when sitting next to the SB. Here here are a few showing their growth so far.


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 1, 2014)

I, again, do not really like these HSH genetics. I'm pretty close to scrapping the whole thing so there's no crowding for my Blue Dream and Strawberry Blue :/


----------



## Macto (May 2, 2014)

Idk I don't mind it, but I do hate how thin HSH, ugh sativas so fragile! >_<


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 2, 2014)

To update my HSH, the 2 that popped normally are growing like wildfire since being transplanted into 1 gallons 5 days ago and are looking like a good Haze. The third that popped late and slow growth is still growing very slow, nothing at all like its 2 siblings. So I just transplanted it from the solo cup it started in, into a 5 gallon. Im just going to leave it outside and let it go into natural veg through summer with the lengthening of the days and let it do whatever it wants to do. Or die, whichever. The other 2 I will keep taking care of regularly.

My SB is growing out of its mutation like normal and is looking to have more indica-like leaves.

My Cotton Candy is a little scrawny but is growing like normal and will be transplanted into a 1 gallon along with my SB within the next couple days.

I also started supplementing Coconut water into every other watering. Just an experiment, but looks good


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 3, 2014)

I've also seen a little weird leaf mutation with the strawberry blue, and my HSO blue dreams both popped, started to put up their cotyledons, then just died. Thats two delicious cotton candy and two hso blue dream now that this has happened with. I'm going to start two more of something soon but i'm going back to my old routine with just 24hrs soak and then straight into 1/4" of FFOF on top of a 50:50 FFOFerlite blend. That was 100% germ mix and this light warrior i've been using on its own is potentially causing some kind of trouble, because that is the only thing i've changed this year.
As for HSH ,well, still have odd growth patterns and one is certainly hungrier than the other, but both seem somewhat slow growing. have 'em in 1gal air pots in a mix of my base and 33% supersoil. we'll see what happens when they get into the flower room but my expectations are pretty low... :/


----------



## johnnyseed412 (May 3, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> I'm so glad this thread was started, mine should arrive tomorrow and growing together sounds good, the temps average 115F here and some strains don't survive (coahuila,mx)
> 
> From what Herbies emailed cc2012 about the strain on page 1, it looks like it's "original" Maui Wowie X Haze/Skunk#1 all mostly sativa. I'll germ indoors but grow fully outdoor in soil from the ground with liquid plant food.
> 
> I'll also be breeding them with the landrace sativa's I ordered (Durban, Transkei, Zamal Reunion) lots of pics of course!



Yeah im breeding mines as well with BC BUD DEPOT Purps. But first im gonna back cross the HSH to itself fir strong characteristics

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (May 3, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> ive got two of the same phenotype and they are some leggy sativas. anyone else getting ridiculous internodal spacing? i've got like 3-4" between nodes after topping a la "uncle ben's method". Also, one of the two only threw three colas instead of four :/ . So, personally, just on the aesthetics of the plant, this is not one of my favorites. Oh well, Delicious Cotton Candy and World of Seed Strawberry blue are hot on heels of these HSH.
> be easy,


Both of my HSH has ridiculous internodal spacing. Same phenos it seems. Very sativa dominate

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 3, 2014)

Here's some pics of my HSH 30 days from seed (just the grow bags)


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 4, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Yeah im breeding mine as well with BC BUD DEPOT Purps. But first im gonna back cross the HSH to itself for strong characteristics


Great choice, BC purps is one of the most underrated strains ever created. 

Anyway, I can't believe some of you want to abandon this strain because it's not amazing, freebie's aren't suppose to be amazing. The breeder (seedsman) has a great reputation and is kind enough to let us try his newest strains before release (for free)


----------



## Lo Budget (May 4, 2014)

I just sent all my HSH seeds home with my SIL. They'll be going outside tomorrow for a season of fun under the summer sun. I've got high hopes.


----------



## SlimTim (May 5, 2014)

Hsh, SB, CC all about 5 weeks. I've always been 100% with Herbies.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mrrager420 (May 7, 2014)

Looking good SlimTim. I have a Cotton Candy from a promo with The Attitude. Got some TGA, HSH, and SB on the way. Don't know when i'll be growing any of them though. Right now i got Female Seeds WWxBB in 2 weeks of flower taking over my entire 2x2 grow tent. Got a Blue OG and White Critical 12 days from breaking surface. And also got a Sleeskunk (i think) 38 days from seed that i'm sexing right now. Should know within another day or 2. If it's a female i'm throwing in back in veg for a while. I'll upload pictures later.


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 7, 2014)

Update on my HSH, SB, CC. Just noticed today that my seedlings are starting to form white spots on the leaves (Fuck my life). I have deduced that my older plants I have, have the same white spots but far more intense. I have deduced that the white spots are from mites. I can see small moving black dots on the underside of the leaves and small webbing under the leaves of some plants. I am going to douse them with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap for the next few days to stop the reproduction of the mites and hopefully kill mite/eggs in the soil. 

One of my my buddys said that back in the day in Colorado, he figured out that FoxFarm has all kinds of eggs in the soil for different pests therefor should be baked (sterilized) before use. All of my plants are in FoxFarm right now. Mites have definitely been a problem for my grows in the past. And very difficult if not impossible to get rid of mites. So now I'm wondering if there is any validity to these claims. Does anyone have any insight into this? 

I plan on switching growing mediums next transplantation and from there on just to be sure.


----------



## SlimTim (May 7, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> Looking good SlimTim. I have a Cotton Candy from a promo with The Attitude. Got some TGA, HSH, and SB on the way. Don't know when i'll be growing any of them though. Right now i got Female Seeds WWxBB in 2 weeks of flower taking over my entire 2x2 grow tent. Got a Blue OG and White Critical 12 days from breaking surface. And also got a Sleeskunk (i think) 38 days from seed that i'm sexing right now. Should know within another day or 2. If it's a female i'm throwing in back in veg for a while. I'll upload pictures later.


One of my WWxBB managed to top itself. It's growing slower than my other but still looks great. 
I've also just started a few others to play with.
I went ahead and placed a order for tutankhamon and caramel kush included freebie of bubblegum and 5 other unknown fems. Hoping to use tank to breed when and if they show up. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 7, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> Update on my HSH, SB, CC. Just noticed today that my seedlings are starting to form white spots on the leaves (Fuck my life). I have deduced that my older plants I have, have the same white spots but far more intense. I have deduced that the white spots are from mites. I can see small moving black dots on the underside of the leaves and small webbing under the leaves of some plants. I am going to douse them with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap for the next few days to stop the reproduction of the mites and hopefully kill mite/eggs in the soil.
> 
> One of my my buddys said that back in the day in Colorado, he figured out that FoxFarm has all kinds of eggs in the soil for different pests therefor should be baked (sterilized) before use. All of my plants are in FoxFarm right now. Mites have definitely been a problem for my grows in the past. And very difficult if not impossible to get rid of mites. So now I'm wondering if there is any validity to these claims. Does anyone have any insight into this?
> 
> I plan on switching growing mediums next transplantation and from there on just to be sure.


My opinion on the mites or eggs in the soil......If your waking into your favorite neighborhood Hydro store or hardware store to buy soil it doesn't matter what kind of soil you get. All of the soil is piled up next to each other in the same room which means if there are eggs or mites in one kind they will be in every kind. 
Any kind of soil no matter what it is or where it came from should be sterilized properly if you want added safety from bugs or diseases. 
Good luck with your fight against the little fu#!s. I use pepper spray a couple times per week just for protection and have not seen any mites in the time I've been using it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 7, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> My opinion on the mites or eggs in the soil......If your waking into your favorite neighborhood Hydro store or hardware store to buy soil it doesn't matter what kind of soil you get. All of the soil is piled up next to each other in the same room which means if there are eggs or mites in one kind they will be in every kind.
> Any kind of soil no matter what it is or where it came from should be sterilized properly if you want added safety from bugs or diseases.
> Good luck with your fight against the little fu#!s. I use pepper spray a couple times per week just for protection and have not seen any mites in the time I've been using it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks for the reply SlimTim. I guess if you go by that logic youre right. Im going to try to sterilize my soils from now on. And as for the pepper spray, just normal pepper spray? or a pyperidine oil?


----------



## SlimTim (May 7, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> Thanks for the reply SlimTim. I guess if you go by that logic youre right. Im going to try to sterilize my soils from now on. And as for the pepper spray, just normal pepper spray? or a pyperidine oil?


I make the spray with habanero peppers and water. Then Just use a spray bottle and a respirator. Make sure not to breathe it in when spraying. I wear rubber gloves also, turn my fans all off. And take shower after I'm done. Might sound like allot of work but it's not bad for organic and inexpensive. There is a thread on here with a recipe.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mrrager420 (May 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> One of my WWxBB managed to top itself. It's growing slower than my other but still looks great.
> I've also just started a few others to play with.
> I went ahead and placed a order for tutankhamon and caramel kush included freebie of bubblegum and 5 other unknown fems. Hoping to use tank to breed when and if they show up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Never heard of a plant topping it self. Interesting. Is it the plant on the left? I usually FIM all my plants as i did with the WWxBB and Sleeskunk (i think). The WWxBB really bushed out when i snipped her. Growth never slowed though. With the Sleeskunk growth slowed after i snipped her but i got 4 new shoots. After she is sexed i'm re-vegging her for about another 2-3 weeks. Might go longer depending on how big she gets. Don't want her too big. I originally had her along with HSO Green Crack but one day i was holding the pot and a bee flew around me and i swiped at it and swiped the lil seedling right out of the pot. Tried to put her back in the soil but she died. Never had them labeled so idk which is which. I assumed the one that i have now is Sleeskunk due to her funky smell. Never heard of tutankhamon. Gotta look it up. These were taken after 9 from 12/12.


----------



## mrrager420 (May 8, 2014)

I've been


s_paceno13 said:


> Update on my HSH, SB, CC. Just noticed today that my seedlings are starting to form white spots on the leaves (Fuck my life). I have deduced that my older plants I have, have the same white spots but far more intense. I have deduced that the white spots are from mites. I can see small moving black dots on the underside of the leaves and small webbing under the leaves of some plants. I am going to douse them with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap for the next few days to stop the reproduction of the mites and hopefully kill mite/eggs in the soil.
> 
> One of my my buddys said that back in the day in Colorado, he figured out that FoxFarm has all kinds of eggs in the soil for different pests therefor should be baked (sterilized) before use. All of my plants are in FoxFarm right now. Mites have definitely been a problem for my grows in the past. And very difficult if not impossible to get rid of mites. So now I'm wondering if there is any validity to these claims. Does anyone have any insight into this?
> 
> I plan on switching growing mediums next transplantation and from there on just to be sure.


I've been dealing with the same problem. My WWxBB was in between my tent and being outside (nothing beats the sun). But it got caked with pollen and i didn't spray it down with soap and water like i should have so when i finally brough it back in for flower i noticed white spots all over the top of my leave and some lil black dots on the underside. Used my 60x scope and noticed they were bugs. I'm assuming mites like you said. Not many of them but they're there nonetheless. So i put some Dr Bonner's peppermint soap in a bottle with water and been spraying them. Not rid of em all but now i only see a few here or there. Gonna keep spraying a few more days before my buds start to really swell. Only been 2 weeks from 12/12 flip so i'm good for now. Plant still thriving and healthy though. Just a few pest. Good luck gettin rid of those lil bastards.


----------



## SlimTim (May 8, 2014)

Yes its the one on the left. The main stalk he up nice but had no top, it's the only plant I've had do that but have read a couple others that is happened to also. 
The tutankhamon is suppose to be a strong sativa, I came across it by accident but gotta try it. I like variety plus it sounded like a good one for my first attempt at breeding. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I make the spray with habanero peppers and water. Then Just use a spray bottle and a respirator. Make sure not to breathe it in when spraying. I wear rubber gloves also, turn my fans all off. And take shower after I'm done. Might sound like allot of work but it's not bad for organic and inexpensive. There is a thread on here with a recipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Sounds like a good idea. I will definitely give it a try once I have the pests under control. And I understand the respirator and all the precautions, I cook with habaneros all the time and yes they are a B**** when you get the juice in your eyes or breathe in a concentrated vapor. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 8, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> I've been
> 
> 
> I've been dealing with the same problem. My WWxBB was in between my tent and being outside (nothing beats the sun). But it got caked with pollen and i didn't spray it down with soap and water like i should have so when i finally brough it back in for flower i noticed white spots all over the top of my leave and some lil black dots on the underside. Used my 60x scope and noticed they were bugs. I'm assuming mites like you said. Not many of them but they're there nonetheless. So i put some Dr Bonner's peppermint soap in a bottle with water and been spraying them. Not rid of em all but now i only see a few here or there. Gonna keep spraying a few more days before my buds start to really swell. Only been 2 weeks from 12/12 flip so i'm good for now. Plant still thriving and healthy though. Just a few pest. Good luck gettin rid of those lil bastards.


Sounds like the Dr. Bronners is doing the trick for you. Just need to keep on top of those little buggers. Fingers crossed, I dont want them to kill my babies


----------



## mrrager420 (May 8, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> Sounds like the Dr. Bronners is doing the trick for you. Just need to keep on top of those little buggers. Fingers crossed, I dont want them to kill my babies


Yeah it's working somewhat but i got some cayenne pepper powder that's 90,000 heat units i'm mixing in with the soap and hopefully this mix gets the job done for good. These lil bastards are going down!


----------



## mrrager420 (May 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's something simple i'm overlooking but how do you "like" a comment?


----------



## SlimTim (May 8, 2014)

mrrager420 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's something simple i'm overlooking but how do you "like" a comment?


I don't have it on mine either. Might be the app hadn't tried it on browser yet. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mrrager420 (May 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I don't have it on mine either. Might be the app hadn't tried it on browser yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


At least you have an excuse. I'm using the browser and still don't see it. ha


----------



## moloud (May 8, 2014)

FourZeroTwo said:


> I made a order from herbies and im getting 2 free "Hawaiian Skunk Haze" seeds. I cant seem to find much on the strain...Anybody have any experience with this strain?
> 
> Does it smoke/grow good?


I'm running one now, the two big ones r what you got, from same spot. One got trashed for having balls already


----------



## SlimTim (May 8, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I will definitely give it a try once I have the pests under control. And I understand the respirator and all the precautions, I cook with habaneros all the time and yes they are a B**** when you get the juice in your eyes or breathe in a concentrated vapor. Thanks for the idea!


Your welcome. Good luck fighting them little f**ks. It's a never ending battle but manageable once your the one in charge. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 8, 2014)

moloud said:


> I'm running one now, the two big ones r what you got, from same spot. One got trashed for having balls already


I don't know the sex of mine yet but I got 2 that are tall and lanky and one that looks more like something totally different. All started at the same time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moloud (May 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I don't know the sex of mine yet but I got 2 that are tall and lanky and one that looks more like something totally different. All started at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Yep we DEFINITELY have the same pheno's , Itrashed one that was a tad bushier looking like your third pic and the lanky one has started to fill in. Checkout the pics, the hazes are in pots not buckets. One on the floor still making it and the one on the table was trashed. Ive been told that plants won't show this early but clearly I saw balls and looked close and saw that there wasn't leaves r any growth trying to come out the top. I wasn't chancing it fareal!! Maybe shoulda took a better pic. I Been n veg for 4.5 weeks, only counting 3 cause 1st week was really hard for them. keep me posted tho, goodluck


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 13, 2014)

Mine died from the intense sun, south texas is brutal!
That's what I get for defending this strain lol nah, it's my fault for not waiting before putting them outside.


----------



## moloud (May 13, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Mine died from the intense sun, south texas is brutal!
> That's what I get for defending this strain lol nah, it's my fault for not waiting before putting them outside.
> View attachment 3152102


T5 works GOOD. 4x4 r 4x6 and u covered on veg. Bout ten good ones. I started my 9 under t5 nova


----------



## UnderMeSensi (May 14, 2014)

My hsh are bout 4weeks I think. Personally not sure what to think about them, I think they are starting to show sex so once we flower maybe ill have a better thought about them. There is 5 HsH of them in this picture to the left side the other two are a mainline fruity chronic juice and power flower


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 14, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> My hsh are bout 4weeks I think. Personally not sure what to think about them, I think they are starting to show sex so once we flower maybe ill have a better thought about them. There is 5 HsH of them in this picture to the left side the other two are a mainline fruity chronic juice and power flower


Is that coco you have them in? What is your ph when you feed them? They're undernourished bro. All that yellowing on the lower parts of your plants shows they are underfed...should be dark green top to bottom. What does your feed consist of?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (May 14, 2014)

There all good brudda I was on vacation for a week so they just got fed.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moloud (May 15, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> My hsh are bout 4weeks I think. Personally not sure what to think about them, I think they are starting to show sex so once we flower maybe ill have a better thought about them. There is 5 HsH of them in this picture to the left side the other two are a mainline fruity chronic juice and power flower


Mine started like that, just a tad bushier. But it's gonna fill in, mines did. I told another gentleman on here that the sack showed in 3 weeks veg. I had two and trashed one. Didn't wanna risk it, look at the pics of it. The one I kept is on the floor in a regular pot doing wonderful, it's in front on rite . I'm going in to week5 veg, but I'm only counting 4 cause my first week was stressful


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 15, 2014)

The first picture isn't really related to the thread, but I thought I would share it anyway. Built my first aero cloner yesterday and she's all loaded up. This is what I plan on using for all the future sexing of plants.

The second pic is of the 3 HSH (3 in front). The new growth looks good since getting our little mite problem under control. The HSH on the far right is my runt I mentioned previously. The runt is kind of growing now, but still doesn't look very healthy.

The third pic is of my SB and CC (CC front left, SB front right). Neither of them look very healthy. It has been very fluctuating weather here in SoCal. 99 degrees one week, 70 degrees the next, then back to 100. So that coupled with the mite problem I think stunted their growth significantly. The CC looks to be slowly growing and new growth looks pretty healthy with a nice star configuration on the leaves. The SB on the other hand is growing even slower and is a very light green. 

My watering schedule got pretty screwed up trying to deal with our mite problem. I plan on getting all my plants back on track within the next day or so.

The fourth picture is of my roommate's CC. His is growing far more vigorously than mine with a different, more indica looking leaves. Completely different phenos than mine.

We'll see what happens in the next week.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 15, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> There all good brudda I was on vacation for a week so they just got fed.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


Okay I can dig it. As long as you got it under control that's cool by me. Good luck with them!


----------



## Tiktok (May 16, 2014)

I'm glad I found this thread. Great job so far guys and maybe gals. Hope to see some in flower soon. I can't start mine till after summer maybe I august. If this thread is still goog them will def post here to keep the knowledge bank growing. Great idea!


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

I just threw 3 in flower today in 5g plastic bags with ffof.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 18, 2014)

I killed one more and threw the other HSH into flower yesterday. She's a gangly bitch alright. we'll see how this goes...


----------



## UnderMeSensi (May 18, 2014)

I got three females out of five. One tall "gangly bitch like Dr.j20 describeed and two shorter fatter leaf like bitches. Goin on vaca for week and a half then ill put them in flower

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (May 18, 2014)

I topped my HSH and Blue Cheese yesterday, gonna flip in 6 days, hope everyone's girls are doing well


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 18, 2014)

Hey macto, you still post here? You PM'd me last year asking if I was the person in my avatar. Nah, I'm a little worse looking but I'm handsome LOL I live in Eagle Pass, the only legal casino in Texas.
Where do you live?


----------



## SlimTim (May 18, 2014)

Update the the 3 HSH in to flower 5/16
#1 not showing yet (stretchy)
#2 Fem (stretchy)
#3 looks male (bushy)
Pics not in order


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moloud (May 18, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> I killed one more and threw the other HSH into flower yesterday. She's a gangly bitch alright. we'll see how this goes...


They grow good, not sure if my one going is a girl r not but looking wonderful. If u checkout my pics it's in the front all the way ta the rite. I'm so tempted ta flower but I GOTTA get clones! Strawberry blue is on rite second up, REALLY NICE growth, surely a crowd pleaser. Barnies and herbies seeds. IM PROOF they come thru, fuck what ya heard...


----------



## Macto (May 19, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Hey macto, you still post here? You PM'd me last year asking if I was the person in my avatar. Nah, I'm a little worse looking but I'm handsome LOL I live in Eagle Pass, the only legal casino in Texas.
> Where do you live?


Lol did I? texas, so damn tired of its bipolar weather.


----------



## wcharles (May 19, 2014)

i just got my order confirm today there on there way, when i get them ill be popping them right away.


----------



## SlimTim (May 19, 2014)

wcharles said:


> i just got my order confirm today there on there way, when i get them ill be popping them right away.


Good luck!!!! Keep updated.


----------



## highspeed6 (May 21, 2014)

my HSH are in week 6 starting today, and are just starting to develop buds, I laso have the heavy weight fruit punch growing and are also starting week 6 of flower and they have already formed colas.. the HSH is flowering very slow and they stretched almost 2 ft when I flipped to 12/12, but they are forming lots of bud sites and I expect them to take about 10-11 weeks for total flower time before I can harvest.. im growing with a pioneer jr t5 216 watts for 20,000 lumens. foxfarm soil & nutes, 5 gallon pots.
ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## moloud (May 21, 2014)

highspeed6 said:


> my HSH are in week 6 starting today, and are just starting to develop buds, I laso have the heavy weight fruit punch growing and are also starting week 6 of flower and they have already formed colas.. the HSH is flowering very slow and they stretched almost 2 ft when I flipped to 12/12, but they are forming lots of bud sites and I expect them to take about 10-11 weeks for total flower time before I can harvest.. im growing with a pioneer jr t5 216 watts for 20,000 lumens. foxfarm soil & nutes, 5 gallon pots.
> ill post pics tomorrow


Yeah, I wanna c that heavy weight. A buddy of mine has one rolling now, dwc


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 21, 2014)

highspeed6 said:


> my HSH are in week 6 starting today, and are just starting to develop buds, I laso have the heavy weight fruit punch growing and are also starting week 6 of flower and they have already formed colas.. the HSH is flowering very slow and they stretched almost 2 ft when I flipped to 12/12, but they are forming lots of bud sites and I expect them to take about 10-11 weeks for total flower time before I can harvest.. im growing with a pioneer jr t5 216 watts for 20,000 lumens. foxfarm soil & nutes, 5 gallon pots.
> ill post pics tomorrow


Your definitely right about the 2ft stretch.Mine is 5 weeks into 12/12.Fim in week 2 of veg.Flipped to 12/12 after 4 week veg.She is a fucking beast now.Alot if bud sites.And tall as fuck.Im doing mine in DWC.I also had a male of the same growth type but removed him cause he was full of balls by week 3 of 12/12


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 21, 2014)

NolaDiesel27 said:


> Your definitely right about the 2ft stretch.Mine is 5 weeks into 12/12.Fim in week 2 of veg.Flipped to 12/12 after 4 week veg.She is a fucking beast now.Alot if bud sites.And tall as fuck.Im doing mine in DWC.I also had a male of the same growth type but removed him cause he was full of balls by week 3 of 12/12


How tall exactly were they when you began flowering and how tall were they after the stretch? I think mine are at least 3ft tall (germed on April 4th). I might just toss them because I only have 6"6 of height, I'm not really a fan of sativas, and the genetics aren't grade A. Did yours double in height?


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (May 21, 2014)

After 4 week veg and fimming,it was 12" tall when I flipped it,and its a little over 3 feet now,so yeah if height is an issue I would flip it cause she is going to have a serious stretch during flowering from my experience,but Ive also read a few other people saying it got bushier during flower.Mine didn't get bushier,just got tall as fuck,most of the side branches caught up with the 4 main ones.Thats her in my picture.From Left to right.Hawaiian Skunk Haze,Money Maker,Bulldog Northern Lights


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

NolaDiesel27 said:


> After 4 week veg and fimming,it was 12" tall when I flipped it,and its a little over 3 feet now,so yeah if height is an issue I would flip it cause she is going to have a serious stretch during flowering from my experience,but Ive also read a few other people saying it got bushier during flower.Mine didn't get bushier,just got tall as fuck,most of the side branches caught up with the 4 main ones.Thats her in my picture.From Left to right.Hawaiian Skunk Haze,Money Maker,Bulldog Northern Lights


Ok I can dig it. You didn't top yours did you? I topped mine and they still shot up. I think it's because I only have them in 1 gal grow bags opposed to 3 gal pots for all my other strains.


----------



## Macto (May 23, 2014)

I topped mines at the same time as my Blue Cheese, and the blue has responded nicely, but my HSH is taking a bit longer, which sucks cause im planning to flip this weekend regardless. Bitches be too tall and hps get too hot, just hoping my inline fan can cool my closet since its gonna get hot, fuck texas -_- happy growing everyone


----------



## moloud (May 23, 2014)

Macto said:


> I topped mines at the same time as my Blue Cheese, and the blue has responded nicely, but my HSH is taking a bit longer, which sucks cause im planning to flip this weekend regardless. Bitches be too tall and hps get too hot, just hoping my inline fan can cool my closet since its gonna get hot, fuck texas -_- happy growing everyone


That SEEMS ta b a slow growing huge plant! Mines took a while to recover, I ASSUMED it was me topping too much. She's a real Bush tho, can't wait till smoke report time!!


----------



## SlimTim (May 23, 2014)

I threw these into flower 5/16. was 3 but the bushy one was a boy so he is gone. The stringy bitches sure do stretch. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 23, 2014)

moloud said:


> That SEEMS ta b a slow growing huge plant! Mines took a while to recover, I ASSUMED it was me topping too much. She's a real Bush tho, can't wait till smoke report time!!


I topped my 2 HSH that are growing like wildfire. They are definitely taking a while to respond. I topped 3 other bagseeds im growing and they all responded in 2 days. The HSH are barely starting to respond (topped 6 days ago.) This thread about the HSH but other started the SB and CC as well. Is anybody still having any luck with those? My SB planted at the same time as my HSH just wont seem to grow out of seedling stage, its still about 5 inches tall and still VERY light green. My CC wasn't doing much either, but finally reached its veg stage and is taking off now as well. My HSH runt from before growing like an epidemic now. It is definitely showing the Skunk phenos more than the Haze or the Hawaiian indica. I hope its a female, it seems everyone else either has the Haze or the Hawaiian indica phenos. I havent seem to have seen anyone with the Skunk phenos yet. Should be interesting


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> I topped my 2 HSH that are growing like wildfire. They are definitely taking a while to respond. I topped 3 other bagseeds im growing and they all responded in 2 days. The HSH are barely starting to respond (topped 6 days ago.) This thread about the HSH but other started the SB and CC as well. Is anybody still having any luck with those? My SB planted at the same time as my HSH just wont seem to grow out of seedling stage, its still about 5 inches tall and still VERY light green. My CC wasn't doing much either, but finally reached its veg stage and is taking off now as well. My HSH runt from before growing like an epidemic now. It is definitely showing the Skunk phenos more than the Haze or the Hawaiian indica. I hope its a female, it seems everyone else either has the Haze or the Hawaiian indica phenos. I havent seem to have seen anyone with the Skunk phenos yet. Should be interesting


Yeah it seems like the HSH doesn't like to be topped, mine seemingly didn't respond like my other strains, but they kept stretching. I haven't checked them in a few days, but I think they've began to fill out as I checked the top of my canopy. I'll put some current pics of mine up once the lights come on. I'll be flipping them in the early part of next week. 

As far as the Cotton Candy and Strawberry Blue, mine have been vary vigorous. They came out the gate rolling and have been consistent. In less than 60 days of veg they're well over 3ft and could easily be pushing 5ft had I not topped them. The SB is nice and funky like I like, but the plant structure isn't anything special. One of my two Cotton Candy's is kinda finicky, but I'm pleased with them. This will be my only run with them. It'll be interesting to see how the end product comes out though.


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 23, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> Yeah it seems like the HSH doesn't like to be topped, mine seemingly didn't respond like my other strains, but they kept stretching. I haven't checked them in a few days, but I think they've began to fill out as I checked the top of my canopy. I'll put some current pics of mine up once the lights come on. I'll be flipping them in the early part of next week.
> 
> As far as the Cotton Candy and Strawberry Blue, mine have been vary vigorous. They came out the gate rolling and have been consistent. In less than 60 days of veg they're well over 3ft and could easily be pushing 5ft had I not topped them. The SB is nice and funky like I like, but the plant structure isn't anything special. One of my two Cotton Candy's is kinda finicky, but I'm pleased with them. This will be my only run with them. It'll be interesting to see how the end product comes out though.


Sounds like your SB and CC are doing really well. Quite the opposite of mine. But they do seem to be finally growing out of their stunting. However my roommate has a CC that he popped on the same day as mine and his took off right out of the gate, except his leaves look more like duck foot or a rouderalis where as mine looks like a traditional 5 blade pattern


----------



## SlimTim (May 23, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> Sounds like your SB and CC are doing really well. Quite the opposite of mine. But they do seem to be finally growing out of their stunting. However my roommate has a CC that he popped on the same day as mine and his took off right out of the gate, except his leaves look more like duck foot or a rouderalis where as mine looks like a traditional 5 blade pattern


My cotton candy is great also, I've been curious to hear others experience with those also. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 23, 2014)

If you guys check YouTube there's a dude who's got some nice looking buds of cotton candy


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 23, 2014)

I got some Tutankhamen beans a couple of years ago and still have a mother. Nice plant and it looks and smokes like an AK-47. 
I don't know the claims of THC levels are accurate but it is nice. 
I got some of these freebies from Herbies as well but I haven't popped any of em due to all the other strains I have going now. 



SlimTim said:


> One of my WWxBB managed to top itself. It's growing slower than my other but still looks great.
> I've also just started a few others to play with.
> I went ahead and placed a order for tutankhamon and caramel kush included freebie of bubblegum and 5 other unknown fems. Hoping to use tank to breed when and if they show up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app





SlimTim said:


> One of my WWxBB managed to top itself. It's growing slower than my other but still looks great.
> I've also just started a few others to play with.
> I went ahead and placed a order for tutankhamon and caramel kush included freebie of bubblegum and 5 other unknown fems. Hoping to use tank to breed when and if they show up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 24, 2014)

I'm down to 1 HSH is a female for sure. Here is a couple pics. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (May 24, 2014)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I got some Tutankhamen beans a couple of years ago and still have a mother. Nice plant and it looks and smokes like an AK-47.
> I don't know the claims of THC levels are accurate but it is nice.
> I got some of these freebies from Herbies as well but I haven't popped any of em due to all the other strains I have going now.



Dude Tutankhamen looks ridiculously amazing <3 My HSH responded after 5 days finally. Lollipoped and cloned from each plant, hoping they clone with this Grow More Rapid Root powder I bought; I'm planning to mainline at least one of those Blue Cheese clones. Happy growing everyone


----------



## SlimTim (May 24, 2014)

Macto said:


> Dude Tutankhamen looks ridiculously amazing <3 My HSH responded after 5 days finally. Lollipoped and cloned from each plant, hoping they clone with this Grow More Rapid Root powder I bought; I'm planning to mainline at least one of those Blue Cheese clones. Happy growing everyone


I just got 2 of them Tutankhamon going along with my others excited to see it now it sounds good. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moloud (May 24, 2014)

moloud said:


> That SEEMS ta b a slow growing huge plant! Mines took a while to recover, I ASSUMED it was me topping too much. She's a real Bush tho, can't wait till smoke report time!!


If u check out my eight strain showdown it's in the front to the ritght most. Huge in a 7 gallon pot. I'm scared ta flower all eight now, might remove two and start six....


----------



## Macto (May 25, 2014)

First day of flip, and it's fucking hot -_- Couldn't use my carbon filter, guess I need a stronger fan for it which sucks but it's cool cause it's almost doing it's job with cooling my hps, it's still hot tho, 82 degrees 55% humidity. Fuuuuu here's to the next 10-11 weeks! Need to get outta texas this damn heat wave~ how's everyone's girls doing?


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 28, 2014)

All plants are doing well and we FINALLY have our not so little mite problem under control. The new tops on my HSH are doing well and one is getting pretty tall.
The first pic is of my and my roommate's Cotton Candy (mine on right).
The second pic is of my HSH (3 in middle). The two haze phenos seem to love the bright sun and heat. While my "runt" skunk pheno (far left middle) is not such a runt anymore, doesn't seem to like the bright sun and heat as the haze phenos. The leaves curl upwards when the sun gets really warm. My runt has turned into my personal front runner


----------



## moloud (May 28, 2014)

s_paceno13 said:


> All plants are doing well and we FINALLY have our not so little mite problem under control. The new tops on my HSH are doing well and one is getting pretty tall.
> The first pic is of my and my roommate's Cotton Candy (mine on right).
> The second pic is of my HSH (3 in middle). The two haze phenos seem to love the bright sun and heat. While my "runt" skunk pheno (far left middle) is not such a runt anymore, doesn't seem to like the bright sun and heat as the haze phenos. The leaves curl upwards when the sun gets really warm. My runt has turned into my personal front runner


Let me kno how that turns out. I'm running one in a 7gal. pot, HUGE so get ready! MIGHT be a good mainline strain, consideringlong flowering and all. Collas should get huge, I'm going into flower soon and will keep u posted if I come across any issues genetic related. Good luck..


----------



## wcharles (May 28, 2014)

just got my hsh in today, ill be dropping them tonight with my other strains that came in too.


----------



## SlimTim (May 28, 2014)

My HSH put in flower 5/16. She is a bit over 4' those are 4' bamboo sticks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## s_paceno13 (May 29, 2014)

I just examined all of my plants today, since they are around day 35-40ish in veg, for indications of sex. I started 14 plants from seed, and only 2 of them seem to be males. One "male" is a random bag seed but was growing far more vigorously than any other plant with great genetics. So I am extremely disappointed on that. And the other male is one of my HSH. The tallest one seems to be a male. 

I will continue vegging both of them though, I took clones from both and they are rooting at the moment, then I'm going to flip the clones to 12/12 soon just to be sure of the sex of both. 

But the shorter haze pheno and the skunk pheno both seem to be females. So about 87% female, not too bad SB and CC were my only Fems.


----------



## SmotpokerLED (May 29, 2014)

So to update on my herbies adventure. A little help would be greatly appreciated. I have bad news in two primary forms. My dog (rambo) destroyed my HSH. I think he was attracted to the odor, and the plant took a tumble it could not survive. 

The second, and maybe even more disappointing occurrence....I am suspicious of my beautiful Strawberry blue strain of developing balls next to the bud. 

Could someone with more growing expertise than myself please take a look and tell me if the following picures are the precursors to a hermie or if this is just more bud developing? 

I dont mean to get too off topic but If I want to save what I have growing, and I am assuming I need to act relatively fast if I do indeed have a female plant developing balls. I have read that feminized seeds are more apt to turn hermie but I dont if that rings true for everyone. 

Thanks in advance smotpokers!


----------



## malicifice (May 29, 2014)

SmotpokerLED said:


> So to update on my herbies adventure. A little help would be greatly appreciated. I have bad news in two primary forms. My dog (rambo) destroyed my HSH. I think he was attracted to the odor, and the plant took a tumble it could not survive.
> 
> The second, and maybe even more disappointing occurrence....I am suspicious of my beautiful Strawberry blue strain of developing balls next to the bud.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your plants. That first pic sure look's like a couple seeds.


----------



## Macto (May 30, 2014)

Looks like the calyxes swelling, no balls to me.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

Keep a eye on them but they look like swollen calyxes to me as well....Good luck on her


----------



## SmotpokerLED (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I hope you are right with the swollen calyxes diagnoses and I will keep an eye on them. 

There are no males in the vicinity to pollinate this plant, so it would have to hermie first before any seeds could be possible if I have my facts straight. Happy growing!


----------



## SlimTim (May 30, 2014)

My HSH at 2 weeks in flower. She is 4 1/2-5 ft tall now stretching like a mo-fo. She is 2ft taller in just 2 weeks. 
Must say I'm not impressed but I'll let her keep going. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## highspeed6 (May 30, 2014)

hey guys my ladies are 3 days in on week 7 of flower, like I said I have 2 HSH and 2 HW Fruit Punch.... as for the HSH I topped one and the other I left alone to grow natural, from what I can tell, the HSH I topped has not done shit since week 3 of flower, it seems to be stuck in the (white hairs) faze and not developing bud... as for the HSH I "didn't" top, she is really starting to fill in and im pretty happy at all the growth she has shown in the last 6 1/2 weeks of flower. ill upload some pics tomorrow to show you guys what they look like..
I vegged all 4 plants for 7 weeks before flipping to 12/12
they were 3 ft tall when I flipped to 12/12 and they stretched another 2 1/2 ft during the first 3 1/2 weeks of flower, I am 6 ft tall and my HSH stares me right in the face, they are like 5'9 in height. so they do stretch a lot, way more stretching than my fruit punch ladies..
my ladies are under a 216 watt pioneer jr 6500k 4 bulb setup.
5 gallon buckets / foxfarm OF soil and nutes. o yea, each plant was vegged under two 23 watt cfl bulbs for the 7 weeks, I know its not a lot of light but what the hell, they made it thru lol. pics getting posted tomorrow! lata


----------



## dux (May 30, 2014)

I have a couple HSH plants going,both about 5-6 weeks from seeds and growing like crazy! 
I also have Barney's LSD,super lemon haze and a blue cheese in veg that are happy but not like the HSH..


----------



## wcharles (Jun 1, 2014)

i got 2 hsh that popped threw the dirt this morning and 1 strawberry blue,3 fruitylicious. all popped threw the dirt in 3 days.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 1, 2014)

dux said:


> I have a couple HSH plants going,both about 5-6 weeks from seeds and growing like crazy!
> I also have Barney's LSD,super lemon haze and a blue cheese in veg that are happy but not like the HSH..


Got a link? Id love to check them out as I have one getting ready to flip...


----------



## highspeed6 (Jun 1, 2014)

so, here are some pics of my hsh, I took some close up pics just to show how the bud development is going, like I said, the one I topped isn't doin shit and the one I let grow natural is looking a lot better.. today they are 5 days in on week 7 of flower.
the bottom two pics show the topped hsh that hasn't really gotten passed the white hairs faze.


----------



## dux (Jun 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Got a link? Id love to check them out as I have one getting ready to flip...


No links sorry.haven't tried to upload pics yet,I'm a lil behind when it comes to computer chit..
These things are gonna be trees if they're both female.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 4, 2014)

So I'm a few weeks in veg with these hsh. I was on vacation and when I came back they exploded shoulda transplanted them before hand, but I did now. Im going to keep one inside under the led and the other two will be out in the jungles by the sea. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

My HSH is a monster. It would be 7' from all the stretching so I keep bending branches down. 
That's her in the back corner obviously. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wcharles (Jun 8, 2014)

mine is only 5 or 6 days old now and they are way bigger than the other 2 strains i dropped at the same time,


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

wcharles said:


> mine is only 5 or 6 days old now and they are way bigger than the other 2 strains i dropped at the same time,


They stretch and grow very quick. Some of my other ladies are the same age and half the size of her

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wcharles (Jun 8, 2014)

good thing i have 8 feet to play with .lol. sounds like im going to need it. ill prob veg for a month or 2 , heck ill prob have to put her in 12/12 as soon as i get some clones off it the way she sounds.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

wcharles said:


> good thing i have 8 feet to play with .lol. sounds like im going to need it. ill prob veg for a month or 2 , heck ill prob have to put her in 12/12 as soon as i get some clones off it the way she sounds.


Yeah she will stretch quick. Definitely need to train her. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 8, 2014)

I just put two out in the vast jungle but im nervous of having 8footers cause there's a lot of helichoppers flyin around this area of the world. Gonnaa probably have to tie dem chica s down! This one is gna get repotted shortly and will stay indoors she seems to have a lil indica influence just a bit fatter leaves then the others I had

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> I just put two out in the vast jungle but im nervous of having 8footers cause there's a lot of helichoppers flyin around this area of the world. Gonnaa probably have to tie dem chica s down! This one is gna get repotted shortly and will stay indoors she seems to have a lil indica influence just a bit fatter leaves then the others I had
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


I definitely want to see how the indy looking one turns out. Mine was a male 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 8, 2014)

Ill get them pics coming. I bet once I hit it into flower it will stretch like a mofo and be nothing indica like haha. I at least took two cuttings from it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 9, 2014)

I supercropped mine on the onset of flower which reduced the stretch tremendously . So no I have one tight compact cola that will def be all of a foot long . Hopefully it swells to be huge . Here's a supercrop pic of her


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a HSH 1 week into flower so far,all scrogged up,and I'm just begging this bitch to slow down on the stretch lol.
So does anyone have any of this stuff completed in pics?
Checkout my journal to see how she pans out.


----------



## dux (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey all
I just move my 2 HSH outdoors and cropped mine too! They outgrew my veg cabinet. I kinda wanted to see what kind of tree these would turn into if not cropped, but better safe than sorry in my yard ..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 9, 2014)

wcharles said:


> good thing i have 8 feet to play with .lol. sounds like im going to need it. ill prob veg for a month or 2 , heck ill prob have to put her in 12/12 as soon as i get some clones off it the way she sounds.


Big plants don't stretch as much... but of course they're already big so


----------



## corbin5754 (Jun 10, 2014)

Im growing my Hawaiian skunk haze and strawberry blues now. Germinated seeds june 4th, planted next day and as of today june 10th they have grown about an inch and a half may not look like it in pic but I added layers of dirt due to the stretching. This is my 2nd grow so im still new at all this. Currently I have them under 2-100w cfls ea. When should I start using my hps lights 2-400w with cooltubes. I have 4 Hawaiian, 2 strawberry blue and 1 purple haze.


----------



## Macto (Jun 10, 2014)

HSH 2 weeks in flowering and it's barely showing any sign of it, it's very slow  On the other hand my Blue Cheese looks nice except the N deficiency, its a heavy feeder unlike my HSH which is still green, feeding them the same amount of nutes, she wants to be pushed alright  How's everyone doing?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Almost 4 weeks into flower, big stringy bitch lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Almost 4 weeks into flower, big stringy bitch lolView attachment 3176759
> 
> What size pots are u using my friend?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Right now I'm running 5g bags and 7g pots. If I had known this HSH would get that big I would have put it in 7g. So far to its not having a problem in the 5

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn I dont have room for anything that big in my tents haha. My indoor one is still in one gallon pot and looks great haha. My outside two are in a 7g pot and 5g square bucket

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok so im posting so much I should finally put up pictures of the two hsh in the jungle. Then one of my inside indica like hsh. ...so through the jungle we go.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Damn I dont have room for anything that big in my tents haha. My indoor one is still in one gallon pot and looks great haha. My outside two are in a 7g pot and 5g square bucket
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


I can stuff about 16-20 5g in my 4x4 tent till they grow up a bit. The 7g pots no only a few. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I just threw 3 in flower today in 5g plastic bags with ffof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Those things are gonba be GIGANTIC. 

ONLY FLOWERED MINE IN 2LTR PEPSI BOTTLES. ALREADY 3.5 FEET.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 11, 2014)

Macto said:


> HSH 2 weeks in flowering and it's barely showing any sign of it, it's very slow  On the other hand my Blue Cheese looks nice except the N deficiency, its a heavy feeder unlike my HSH which is still green, feeding them the same amount of nutes, she wants to be pushed alright  How's everyone doing?


yes they are extremely slow, might have been flowering for 4&a half weeks and have just now started a growth spurt


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a couple closer
Put in flower 5/16

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim you using hps?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Macto said:


> SlimTim you using hps?


Yes 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's a shot lights off

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## NolaDiesel27 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had to give HSH to a friend who had more space,she got to be 6.5 ft tall.Thats with the 5 gallon bucket.She is doing extremely well.Don't have any pictures right now.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ill upload mine soon. Its very easy to clone as well.

Ive been doing my research on this HSH. Seedfinder.Eu says its just an f1 of The Real McCoy. The real McCoy also has the original Skunk no.1 in it. Making it the haze "skunk". If im correct. This will b a plant to keep for a long time.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 14, 2014)

Macto said:


> SlimTim you using hps?


Me too. 400w


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 14, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Ill upload mine soon. Its very easy to clone as well.
> 
> Ive been doing my research on this HSH. Seedfinder.Eu says its just an f1 of The Real McCoy. The real McCoy also has the original Skunk no.1 in it. Making it the haze "skunk". If im correct. This will b a plant to keep for a long time.


I wish i felt so positive towards mine lol,everytime I Iook at it,I just want to pull the stringy bastard out lol.


----------



## Macto (Jun 14, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I wish i felt so positive towards mine lol,everytime I Iook at it,I just want to pull the stringy bastard out lol.



How many grows do you have under your belt? A green thumb is something you develop over time, I hated my first grow lol I think mines is much better this time, but can't help but feel im behind schedule. Never give up on your girls! They can surprise you; they're very tolerant unless you've got bad genetics, just don't give up  

My HSH is starting to show noticeable flowering signs, its gonna be week 3 tomorrow for my girls, I'm quite excited! I also topped all my clones, most of them i'll be mainlining but I want to leave a couple alone, mostly the HSH clones because I don't want to take the time to mainline them, they don't even like being topped -_- Happy growing everyone! I'll post pics when they're more developed or feel confident about my grow :>


----------



## wcharles (Jun 14, 2014)

i just pinched one of mine today, the other im going to let be. im only 2 weeks from sprout but they look good and strong so far , way better than my other strains that i got going right now at the same age not that there bad either though. cant wait to hear some smoke reports.


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Macto said:


> How many grows do you have under your belt? A green thumb is something you develop over time, I hated my first grow lol I think mines is much better this time, but can't help but feel im behind schedule. Never give up on your girls! They can surprise you; they're very tolerant unless you've got bad genetics, just don't give up
> 
> My HSH is starting to show noticeable flowering signs, its gonna be week 3 tomorrow for my girls, I'm quite excited! I also topped all my clones, most of them i'll be mainlining but I want to leave a couple alone, mostly the HSH clones because I don't want to take the time to mainline them, they don't even like being topped -_- Happy growing everyone! I'll post pics when they're more developed or feel confident about my grow :>


I have been growing for over 20 years now,and those strains quoted in my sig have all been grown by myself over the last 6/7 years.
So I think I have my green thumb boy scout badge lol.
My scrog setup just wasn't intended for a lanky sativa(they were freebie seeds,and the actual blue dream that I was going to use in that side of the net,runted out on me.)
TBH,I did a quick search on the net for hsh,and couldn't find much about it(and still haven't found a finished pic of the stuff anywhere)
I also have no info on the finishing time for this thing,I really don't want to be using up half my grow space(which is a limited commodity to me anyway),on a plant thats gonna take16 weeks to flower lol.


----------



## Macto (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah I did the same thing and couldn't find anything on this strain, besides it supposedly being an 11 week strain, which im not crazy about, i'd rather stick to indicas tbh. Fuck yeah that's awesome! 20 years? Is there any advice you could give a newb grower like me??


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Macto said:


> Yeah I did the same thing and couldn't find anything on this strain, besides it supposedly being an 11 week strain, which im not crazy about, i'd rather stick to indicas tbh. Fuck yeah that's awesome! 20 years? Is there any advice you could give a newb grower like me??


I could probably cope with 11 weeks,The only finished pics of an Hawaiian skunk I could find(and im not convinced its this HSH) are on this page http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/hawaiian-skunk-harvest-day-pics-glorious-colors-indeed.111876/
They look STUNNING!,
If I an contain the stretchy beast,and it turns out to be the same as that stuff,I will be more than happy.
They are 2 weeks on Monday,and growth is just exploding(I say growth,just lanky stems lol),are yours showing any sign of stretch ending yet?
As for advice,there is a shit ton of it,but most you will only learn first hand from mistakes and problems,but I will say this to any new growers...
Just keep it simple!
Learn what your plant actually needs to grow,and not what your grow shop would have you believe you need.
You see so many people in the Newbie section saying things like "HELP,,,what has happend?!"
And then they show you a whole shelf of shit that is totally not needed,and they havn't a clue what they are putting in,or why they are putting it in.
You see products like kushy kush or big fat bud explosion,juicy budz etc..etc,These are designed to do one thing and one thing only,and thats to sound enticing to growers so they part with their hard earned cash.
I use Veg/flower nutes,and pk13/14,and thats it!
I very very rarely suffer any kind of deficiency,and 9/10 times it can be remedied by a diluted nute flush.I use cal.mag once in a blue moon,and I am using recycled coco from about 5 years ago.
I never check my PH's,but I am just fortunate enough to have a good ph'd water source here.
I have had mates come upto me and say shit like"you should try **************,honestly,its like my plants are on steroids with it!"
Yet they have no comparisons to make with/without the "wonder" product lol.
And when I have checked on them,they haven't look like anything special,some people really are stupid to think "its on a shop shelf,so it must work!"
Gullible fools I tell ya.
Keep it basic,learn how to spot the hype's out there!
(sorry to be long winded,I was just going to put "keep it basic" lol)


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 14, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I wish i felt so positive towards mine lol,everytime I Iook at it,I just want to pull the stringy bastard out lol.



Haha yeah I know what you mean. Ridiculous stretching. I have the height space to let it stretch, thankfully. I topped once, let the clones just grow out.

I dont grow too many slow flowering sativas like this but im sure the smoke will be pretty good. 

Organic baby.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I could probably cope with 11 weeks,The only finished pics of an Hawaiian skunk I could find(and im not convinced its this HSH) are on this page http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/hawaiian-skunk-harvest-day-pics-glorious-colors-indeed.111876/
> They look STUNNING!,
> If I an contain the stretchy beast,and it turns out to be the same as that stuff,I will be more than happy.
> They are 2 weeks on Monday,and growth is just exploding(I say growth,just lanky stems lol),are yours showing any sign of stretch ending yet?
> ...


Them buds sure don't look like the stringy girl I've got. She is still stretching. Just won't f-in stop lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> View attachment 3179977
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Yep.. growing like crazy. Ill have pics up when the light switches on in the morning tomorrow you guys will see just how much stretch I have this from that two liter bottle of Pepsi


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Yep.. growing like crazy. Ill have pics up when the light switches on in the morning tomorrow you guys will see just how much stretch I have this from that two liter bottle of Pepsi


Look forward to checking it out! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Them buds sure don't look like the stringy girl I've got. She is still stretching. Just won't f-in stop lolView attachment 3179975


Yeah,I know.
Im just not convinced Hawaiian Skunk,is the same as this Hawaiian skunk haze.
How many weeks you are on?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Yeah,I know.
> Im just not convinced Hawaiian Skunk,is the same as this Hawaiian skunk haze.
> How many weeks you are on?


I'm 4 weeks into flower now. 
Here is where she started, then here is now lol


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm 4 weeks into flower now. View attachment 3180205
> Here is where she started, then here is now lol
> View attachment 3180206
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


TBH,I'll keep an eye out on yours over the next couple of weeks,and unless yours drastically fills out,and shows promise,may just help sway my mind on whether my HSH lives or dies lol.
I know that seems a little harsh,but I would rather focus my light on the strains that are behaving,and not on the unruly one that wants to steal all the space lol.
I update Tomorrow,so i'll pop a picture up.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> TBH,I'll keep an eye out on yours over the next couple of weeks,and unless yours drastically fills out,and shows promise,may just help sway my mind on whether my HSH lives or dies lol.
> I know that seems a little harsh,but I would rather focus my light on the strains that are behaving,and not on the unruly one that wants to steal all the space lol.
> I update Tomorrow,so i'll pop a picture up.


I understand completely, this one has only survived because I'm not at my limit on quantity yet. The other beans I have for this will be in the fridge "in case of emergency only". Don't plan on running it again since I have other stuff going more my style. I'll toss another pic in real quick before lights on. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I understand completely, this one has only survived because I'm not at my limit on quantity yet. The other beans I have for this will be in the fridge "in case of emergency only". Don't plan on running it again since I have other stuff going more my style. I'll toss another pic in real quick before lights on. View attachment 3180208
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Whats the other one you have buding up in that pic?


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 15, 2014)

Well ive heen trying to upload a pic of my HSH. I dunno what the issue is


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Whats the other one you have buding up in that pic?


 https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10536033 
There is a link to one list on my menu in flower. Old pics tho. Scroll through and you'll see what up. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Whats the other one you have buding up in that pic?


Here is a link to my other menu lol
 https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10536006 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Well ive heen trying to upload a pic of my HSH. I dunno what the issue is


You using the app or Internet? I have found I can only post with my phone app. Tablet and PC not working for me here

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> I could probably cope with 11 weeks,The only finished pics of an Hawaiian skunk I could find(and im not convinced its this HSH) are on this page http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/hawaiian-skunk-harvest-day-pics-glorious-colors-indeed.111876/
> They look STUNNING!,
> If I an contain the stretchy beast,and it turns out to be the same as that stuff,I will be more than happy.
> They are 2 weeks on Monday,and growth is just exploding(I say growth,just lanky stems lol),are yours showing any sign of stretch ending yet?
> ...



Yeah my HSH has stretched a good bit and still is, but I think the stretching is slowly slowing down. I topped her 1 week before flip and her top inner-nodes are a foot already. Thank you for the advice I really appreciate it <3 I use Earth Juice lineup before I can get more funds to go full-blown organics one day. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## Macto (Jun 15, 2014)

I also don't believe that is HSH, looks like a sativa/indica hybrid to me.


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

Macto said:


> Yeah my HSH has stretched a good bit and still is, but I think the stretching is slowly slowing down. I topped her 1 week before flip and her top inner-nodes are a foot already. Thank you for the advice I really appreciate it <3 I use Earth Juice lineup before I can get more funds to go full-blown organics one day. Happy growing everyone!


I haven't seen earth juice over here,Im using Canna at the moment,it works as good as any I have used before(plus its got a lazy measuring cap,that I like lol).


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

Macto said:


> I also don't believe that is HSH, looks like a sativa/indica hybrid to me.


I can't see it either,especially when you compare it to Tims stringy monster lol


----------



## Macto (Jun 15, 2014)

Earth Juice is pretty cheap and good bottled organic stuff, I've seen people have pretty sweet results with it so I decided to give it a go. Lol I'm the Lazy Queen haha. Man I turned off my heating mat my accident, so I hope my clones will still root, it got turned off for about 6hrs; they're in a container so they didn't dry out or nothing, will they still root?? Any input would be great @[email protected] This is my 3rd time cloning so I'm not sure if a mistake like this will hinder growth >_<


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Macto said:


> Earth Juice is pretty cheap and good bottled organic stuff, I've seen people have pretty sweet results with it so I decided to give it a go. Lol I'm the Lazy Queen haha. Man I turned off my heating mat my accident, so I hope my clones will still root, it got turned off for about 6hrs; they're in a container so they didn't dry out or nothing, will they still root?? Any input would be great @[email protected] This is my 3rd time cloning so I'm not sure if a mistake like this will hinder growth >_<


They should be fine yet. They didn't dry out. Just kick it back in and watch em grow

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scrogmonkey (Jun 15, 2014)

Macto said:


> Earth Juice is pretty cheap and good bottled organic stuff, I've seen people have pretty sweet results with it so I decided to give it a go. Lol I'm the Lazy Queen haha. Man I turned off my heating mat my accident, so I hope my clones will still root, it got turned off for about 6hrs; they're in a container so they didn't dry out or nothing, will they still root?? Any input would be great @[email protected] This is my 3rd time cloning so I'm not sure if a mistake like this will hinder growth >_<


Heating mat?
You guys must really pamper your clones over there lol.
I just shove my clones in small individual plant pots,but make sure the plant doesn't reach the top of the pot,wrap some cling film over the top to retain the moisture,chuck it in my veg room,and forget about them for a week......job done


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 15, 2014)

Macto said:


> Earth Juice is pretty cheap and good bottled organic stuff, I've seen people have pretty sweet results with it so I decided to give it a go. Lol I'm the Lazy Queen haha. Man I turned off my heating mat my accident, so I hope my clones will still root, it got turned off for about 6hrs; they're in a container so they didn't dry out or nothing, will they still root?? Any input would be great @[email protected] This is my 3rd time cloning so I'm not sure if a mistake like this will hinder growth >_<


Yes

I use clonex and no heating mat.

Drop straight into soil, 4-5 days later, I have clones!


----------



## Macto (Jun 15, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Yes
> 
> I use clonex and no heating mat.
> 
> Drop straight into soil, 4-5 days later, I have clones!



Wow that's pretty crazy, I didn't think you could do that!  Thanks!


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 15, 2014)

Scrogmonkey said:


> Heating mat?
> You guys must really pamper your clones over there lol.
> I just shove my clones in small individual plant pots,but make sure the plant doesn't reach the top of the pot,wrap some cling film over the top to retain the moisture,chuck it in my veg room,and forget about them for a week......job done


 Exactly my method haha


----------



## wcharles (Jun 15, 2014)

i used to just cut, split the ends alittle and then put into dirt but keep it realy wert for 4 or 5 days then let it to start to dry out within a week or so i had clones. but now i use a bubbler just cut stick in little basket with coco balls or something like that.within 7 days ,sometime 4-5 days and i have roots


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are the twin sisters in the jungle. Looking healthy, lots of rain and sunshine, huge spacing between the nodes, I guess we will see what happens


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 20, 2014)

All the people around the world, me ask you how you are today, hope everyone has an irie weekend. Here is my indoor hsh with some indica phenom. She has taken on the + shape very well, and has tighter nodding then many others I've seen. I just repotted her a couple days ago, do you think I should put her in flower tent or let her root into her biggest new home for awhile? Jah bless


----------



## wcharles (Jun 20, 2014)

i wonder how long the flowering going to take on this strain, 12-14 weeks ??????????


----------



## nickers (Jun 20, 2014)

It looks like there should be alot of LST on these? I was looking at possibly popping a couple of these in the next month , but im not sure I want to lose space ...has anyone smoked hsh yet?


----------



## Macto (Jun 20, 2014)

It's an 11 week strain easily. My HSH that's in flower wont stop stretching ughhh.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 20, 2014)

If the ones I have out in the wild get to big i just won't come back till september., and if the one inside gets to crazy ill give her to the other ones outside and see her in september too


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 21, 2014)

Y'all think im ok to put the hsh I repotted three days ago into flower now or should I let her root into it a bit before the flip. This strain is so rapid growing and long flowering I imagine it would continue to root into the first few weeks of flower. Besides Im trying to bonsai it as much as possible?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 21, 2014)

My hsh stopped stretching at 5 weeks. 4 feet something and they are only flowering in 2 liter bottles.


----------



## Macto (Jun 21, 2014)

I just over-fed my HSH because I forgot to dilute it a bit, she's a bit upset, do you think I should flush her? The tips are a bit burnt that's it.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 21, 2014)

The tips burning is jUst the plant using the energy from the leaves to flower and form buds. No worries with tips. BUT when the inside towards the stem is burning x then that is nute burn. Also spotted yellowing towards the leaf "veins" is also nute burn


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 21, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Y'all think im ok to put the hsh I repotted three days ago into flower now or should I let her root into it a bit before the flip. This strain is so rapid growing and long flowering I imagine it would continue to root into the first few weeks of flower. Besides Im trying to bonsai it as much as possible?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


Best to let the plant ALMOST get root bound, and then transplant.


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 22, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> All the people around the world, me ask you how you are today, hope everyone has an irie weekend. Here is my indoor hsh with some indica phenom. She has taken on the + shape very well, and has tighter nodding then many others I've seen. I just repotted her a couple days ago, do you think I should put her in flower tent or let her root into her biggest new home for awhile? Jah bless


Is she LST'd?


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea bent them and topped them and cut off xtra growth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 22, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze..19 days flowering   last pic...She's in the back the stretchy one..


----------



## Macto (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks way better than mines dlftmyers, awesome!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 22, 2014)

Macto said:


> Looks way better than mines dlftmyers, awesome!!!


Thanks Macto...do you have any pics of your hsh?


----------



## Macto (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd rather not post, they are inferior and look like BUTT.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 22, 2014)

Macto said:


> I'd rather not post, they are inferior and look like BUTT.


I'm not to sure about this strain..maybe she'll start to impress me with her flowers but nothing to impressive yet


----------



## Macto (Jun 22, 2014)

Mines is maybe a week ahead of yours; yours looks far more impressive!


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 23, 2014)

Gonna post another pic of my HSH in the morn. Mid week 6


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 23, 2014)

Here are the outdoor ones. I need to sneak out once more and tie the girl down to the ground, super crop them and not come back for a few weeks. here are the two chicas in the jungle for now. The second one looks like a stretchy stretcher.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jun 23, 2014)

I fab them some fish emulsion to perk them up some more. No sign of bugs yet, but the mosquitos are thick and the lizards, a lot of tortoises holes, im hop in they dont eat me ganjas

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moloud (Jun 26, 2014)

I have one and she's got a million sites on her, from midway on up.


----------



## VARick (Jun 28, 2014)

Without reading through the entire topic (lots of off topic comments there). Has anyone harvested yet? If so which pheno(s) did you get? Days to harvest. Thoughts on smoke? etc. etc.
Mine are about 45 days into flower. One is putting on significant buds (sativa dom), other is WAY behind and just showing flowers now (more sativa but still a hybrid). Both have taken lots of nutes and stretched far beyond what I was expecting.
Hoping to hear some good smoke reports.


----------



## bmovies (Jun 29, 2014)

Let me see if anyone else had this?:

Couple weeks into flower and my bottom leaves started yellowing and then slowly burning. It gets less and less as it goes up so its not too bad but i still have 2 months flowering left... im kinda thinking will it make it 2 months more...
Is the burning of the very bottom ones like normal or me?

(searching for what could cause this i found literally everything. everything that could be probable was stated as a could be reason. over/under ferting, that its natural, over/under watering, ph, heat stress, depends on strain...etc..etc..)...
so i cant really tell... thanks!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 29, 2014)

bmovies said:


> Let me see if anyone else had this?:
> 
> Couple weeks into flower and my bottom leaves started yellowing and then slowly burning. It gets less and less as it goes up so its not too bad but i still have 2 months flowering left... im kinda thinking will it make it 2 months more...
> Is the burning of the very bottom ones like normal or me?
> ...


Wish I could help...I haven't had any problems with mine yet 25 days into flowering.....Do you have any pics?


----------



## bmovies (Jun 29, 2014)

With my shitty phone man i might as well not try to take any, it'd be the same, believe me...  

Actually its the normal yellow tips turning to browning startin from the tip moving on...

In the bottom its like half a dead leaf, up from that like 1/3, and then barely the tips and then none...
Could it be spidermites maybe? <----- Do they go from the bottom up?
(ive been using home spray till now, waiting on my pesticide to arrive, should i spray precautionally when i have it or it will damage the preflowers at this stage you think? 
im like 2-3 weeks after sex, its stretching a LOT so i guess its still preflowering not actual flowering...)


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jun 30, 2014)

bmovies said:


> Let me see if anyone else had this?:
> 
> Couple weeks into flower and my bottom leaves started yellowing and then slowly burning. It gets less and less as it goes up so its not too bad but i still have 2 months flowering left... im kinda thinking will it make it 2 months more...
> Is the burning of the very bottom ones like normal or me?
> ...


The leaves yellowing on the bottom of plant and up, are just the leaves showing that the plant is maturing. BUT when you start to get yellow spotting around the stem of leaf "veins".. THAT is nute burn.


----------



## bmovies (Jun 30, 2014)

Actually, i dont know if youll be able to tell at all, shitty pic, but here...
5 days ago

today


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 30, 2014)

I will give you guys an update on Sunday my baby is in a 2.5 gallon pot . Looking amazing . I supercropped the main shoot on the onset of flower . no stretch for me . One big 16 inch cola forming to say the least . Heres my moose knuckle after supercrop


----------



## wcharles (Jun 30, 2014)

looks good,i might have to go your route.lol.. my 2 are looking good . 1 is really looking good, i just pinched one about 1 week ago maybe a little longer and its doing great. ill show pic tomorrow of my little buggers unless i dropped in bye them later.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 30, 2014)

Hawaiian Skunk Haze ..27 Day's sense the flip....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking really nice for sure...I can see the sativa dominance coming right out now ; )


----------



## wcharles (Jun 30, 2014)

some really skinny ass leafs for sure.


----------



## Macto (Jul 1, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 2, 2014)

So my friends. Ive had quite the issue with bud rot. lost an oz. On one plant and pry ten grams on the other. It also turned out that my hsh . Indica pheno indoor was a fucking male, i swore I saw pistils at one point, but only balls now. It may be a few days before I get out to the jungle and check the wild girls out but ill keep You posted. Stay irie frandssss

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 5, 2014)

Week 8 update

So far so good. Having trouble uploading pics for wtvr reason. .


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 5, 2014)

My clone. Going into week 4


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 6, 2014)

bmovies said:


> Let me see if anyone else had this?:
> 
> Couple weeks into flower and my bottom leaves started yellowing and then slowly burning. It gets less and less as it goes up so its not too bad but i still have 2 months flowering left... im kinda thinking will it make it 2 months more...
> Is the burning of the very bottom ones like normal or me?
> ...


It means your plants are lacking or undernourished. Could be ph is off, under-watering, and some other issues I can't put my finger on atm. You shouldn't see that if everything is in balance. Your plants should be green top to bottom until flush.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 6, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> It means your plants are lacking or undernourished. Could be ph is off, under-watering, and some other issues I can't put my finger on atm. You shouldn't see that if everything is in balance. Your plants should be green top to bottom until flush.



I've read from icmag, from Raco and Motaco, that, letting your plant yellow out a little, especially with sativa plants keeps the flavor and is a better smoKe at harvest. Still, yellowing leaves is usually Intel's lacking Nitrogen. 

Just saying, With sativas, a lil yellow on leafs is ok.


----------



## s_paceno13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Its been a while since I have posted to this thread, but here is an update: I had 3 HSH, one turned out to be a male, the skunk pheno one hermed, and now I am left with one female HSH, but it is the most vigorous of the 3. My Cotton Candy, HSH, and Strawberry Blue are all now starting their 3rd week of flower.

Image 1 & 6 are of my Strawberrry Blue
Image 2 & 5 are of my HSH
Image 3 & 4 are of my Cotton Candy


----------



## Macto (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks fucking beautiful!!!


----------



## wcharles (Jul 7, 2014)

man i hope my strawberry blue ,hsh look as good as yours does , nice looking girls.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 7, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> I've read from icmag, from Raco and Motaco, that, letting your plant yellow out a little, especially with sativa plants keeps the flavor and is a better smoKe at harvest. Still, yellowing leaves is usually Intel's lacking Nitrogen.
> 
> Just saying, With sativas, a lil yellow on leafs is ok.


Idk about that, it seems like that's more of an opinion. Imo, it's common sense to think when a plant is being supplied with all the right elements it will thrive the best, i.e. best flavor, yield, potency, etc. Flavor is dependent on a lot of things nutrients, flush, genetics, and so on. Flavor is a subjective thing what tastes one way to you may differ than how it tastes to me. Anyway, people have their own way of doing things, but imo depriving your plants only hurts them, except during the flush


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 7, 2014)

My HSH has been an after thought to my other strains. The stretch, lankiness, lack of strong smell (compared to others have going) is a real turnoff. I'm not a big sativa guy either, but they've been quite resilient when you factor in how little I've cared for them. 

Day 41    
Strawberry Blue on the other hand is a strain I really enjoy growing. It's not the frostiest strain I have going or the biggest yielder, but I love it's kushy smell. My lone one has very little fruit smell to it, but the earthy skunky smell and plant structure are definitely pluses in my book. Very easy strain to grow.


----------



## growingbugbuds (Jul 7, 2014)

My Hawaiian Skunk Haze from Herbies is the left corner...HES A BEAST!!! 1month 1week old!!!


----------



## growingbugbuds (Jul 7, 2014)

Strawberry Blue is in the right corner and is way bigger now  i love Herbies!!! i told them send me my packages label as tattoo supplies since im a artist & they actually sent me needles & grips!! GREAT COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 9, 2014)

Week 8. And my bud growth is MINIMAL. After 10 years of growing, HSH HAS BEEN THE SLOWEST GROWER EVER. 

ANNOYED. 
IT BETTER BE GREAT SMOKE.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't been able to access my jungle hsh girls in about 2 1/2 I bet I come out to some 5footers!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 9, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> My HSH has been an after thought to my other strains. The stretch, lankiness, lack of strong smell (compared to others have going) is a real turnoff. I'm not a big sativa guy either, but they've been quite resilient when you factor in how little I've cared for them.
> 
> Day 41View attachment 3197627 View attachment 3197628 View attachment 3197629 View attachment 3197630
> Strawberry Blue on the other hand is a strain I really enjoy growing. It's not the frostiest strain I have going or the biggest yielder, but I love it's kushy smell. My lone one has very little fruit smell to it, but the earthy skunky smell and plant structure are definitely pluses in my book. Very easy strain to grow.View attachment 3197637 View attachment 3197638 View attachment 3197639 View attachment 3197640



Yes! SB has the best kushy smell. Im growing mines bonsai style to keep it for breeding projects. Still vegging but the smell permeates the dirt.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

My HSH was a complete waste of time...didn't like the structure if this strain at all...fortunately it turned out to be a male so I was able to toss it without any guilt...
My strawberry blue however is a beast
Day 58


----------



## wcharles (Jul 9, 2014)

sweet.....


----------



## wcharles (Jul 9, 2014)

looks like she took well to some good training, hows the smell on that one.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

wcharles said:


> looks like she took well to some good training, hows the smell on that one.


She smells incredibly sweet...she was originally on a screen with 2 critical kush but they both hermed at the start of flower so I had to cut the screen away and there she is 
I'll be running a crop of clones from her as soon as I get her out of there...probably next weekend if she can hold herself up that much longer  She's kinda floppy at the moment...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My HSH was a complete waste of time...didn't like the structure if this strain at all...fortunately it turned out to be a male so I was able to toss it without any guilt...
> My strawberry blue however is a beast
> Day 58
> View attachment 3199074


What's supposed to be the flowering time? When are you chopping yours.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 9, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> What's supposed to be the flowering time? When are you chopping yours.


Somebody told me they chopped theirs at 63 days and they can't finish a joint of it...strain review says 60 to 120 days (gotta be kidding me) I'm thinking by next weekend I can chop mine but we'll see how she goes


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Somebody told me they chopped theirs at 63 days and they can't finish a joint of it...strain review says 60 to 120 days (gotta be kidding me) I'm thinking by next weekend I can chop mine but we'll see how she goes


120 lol shiiiiiid! No way. well 63 it is then.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

dirtyshawa said:


> 120 lol shiiiiiid! No way. well 63 it is then.


Yeah right...I'm not rushing her...she's done when she's done...got more going in behind her


----------



## Macto (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I don't think I like HSH strain myself, I don't think I'll be popping some again unless I'm planning to mainline.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 10, 2014)

Ive rtf a fruity chronic juice in mainline right now and its sativa dom, really stretch plants seem to not like the main line so well... im gonna order from herbies and I see the free seeds are just called "skunk haze", im gna ask for something different haha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Ive rtf a fruity chronic juice in mainline right now and its sativa dom, really stretch plants seem to not like the main line so well... im gonna order from herbies and I see the free seeds are just called "skunk haze", im gna ask for something different haha
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


They should call them "skunk junk"


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hybrids leaning towards the sativa side of things are usually better choppd around the 60-80 day marks. From my experiences. 

Indica leaning hybrids, usually 45-55 marks. I use this process with all my plants.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 10, 2014)

Excuse me

I use this process with all my hybrids.


----------



## wcharles (Jul 10, 2014)

thats why i havent ordered from herbies yet, im not to crazy about the freebies. i wish they would change them. so whats the different between hawaian skunk haze and skunk haze ????.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Hybrids leaning towards the sativa side of things are usually better choppd around the 60-80 day marks. From my experiences.
> 
> Indica leaning hybrids, usually 45-55 marks. I use this process with all my plants.


That seems quite early


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That seems quite early


Well ya gotta think, some stRong indicas actually only take 6.5-7 weeks if dailed in correctly


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 10, 2014)

When I harvest this headache of a sativa, ill def show ya how good of a harvest I get.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Jul 10, 2014)

wcharles said:


> thats why i havent ordered from herbies yet, im not to crazy about the freebies. i wish they would change them. so whats the different between hawaian skunk haze and skunk haze ????.



I have no clue. I emailed them about that very topic. And OF COURSE, they respond. But DOESN'T EVEN ANSWER THE QUESTION


----------



## MD914 (Jul 10, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Well ya gotta think, some stRong indicas actually only take 6.5-7 weeks if dailed in correctly


Yes some but I wouldn't use that as a general guide as most are actually 8 weeks flowering...but I don't know how to dial a plant in to finish early so your one up on me


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 10, 2014)

So irie folks I made it out into the jungle to see the hsh. another turned out to be male full of big balls so I killed him down. He is this stretchy first picture. Second shot is a sexy lookin female hsh about 5ft tall, no bugs yet and her overall structure is decent...for now


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 16, 2014)

H Sk Haze, about 8, 9 weeks, soil, organ. nutes each stage, saved the 4 males, put outside, am gonna collect the dust and q-tip a bud on some strains. Free seeds from free seeds.


----------



## olimmilo (Jul 17, 2014)

2sheds, those look just like the Keral skunk freebie I got last year......


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, I hope it was good.
Favorite rooter and producer and nice smoke has been S.A.G.E & Sour for awhile now. That was a herbie freebie, one seed started it. The rest of that order was eaten by a mouse, one seedling per night, during the winter.


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 17, 2014)

2sheds said:


> Well, I hope it was good.
> Favorite rooter and producer and nice smoke has been S.A.G.E & Sour for awhile now. That was a herbie freebie, one seed started it. The rest of that order was eaten by a mouse, one seedling per night, during the winter.


Sage N Sour Marijuana Reviews - Leafly


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 17, 2014)

2sheds said:


> Sage N Sour Marijuana Reviews - Leafly


well that didn't work, I think. Here:
http://www.leafly.com/sativa/sage-n-sour


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 17, 2014)

2sheds said:


> H Sk Haze, about 8, 9 weeks, soil, organ. nutes each stage, saved the 4 males, put outside, am gonna collect the dust and q-tip a bud on some strains. Free seeds from free seeds.


 Looks great 2shed. If at all possible can we see a picture with the hps off? Thanks either way. Bless


----------



## wcharles (Jul 17, 2014)

i all ready took a cutting of one of my hsh,its only 6-7 weeks old from seed. man i dropped 5 seeds and this 1 hsh is out doing all the others by far, its going to be a monster.lol... its prob going to be a male the way its growing .lol...


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 17, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Looks great 2shed. If at all possible can we see a picture with the hps off? Thanks either way. Bless


Sure, will do this eve. Skunk being nocturnal and all...


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 17, 2014)

Sweet. I have one outdoor I havent been to in a week but last time it was 5ft tall. And I blasted it with local fish emulsion and my worm castings can only imagine now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wcharles (Jul 17, 2014)

man i have one outdoors that i havent seen in about 4 weeks, its not a hsh though, but when i put it out she was 4ft tall. cant wait to take a peak at her. crap hard telling how big your hsh gotton though, with everyone saying how fast she grows and all, she might be 6-7 feet by now .lol.. hope you have her in a safe place.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly this spot I have realized is hard to access with out me being paranoid. Its a half hour boat ride and a trek through some mangrove jungles. Or a ten minute drive and a walk through some woods. But due to the excessive kayakers fishing back there all the sudden cause the tide washed through higher back there. Kinda sucks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wcharles (Jul 17, 2014)

im just waiting on a smoke report, its killing me wondering whats she s going to smell and taste like. i dont think anyones ever did a smoke report yet ???? but i might be wrong.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 17, 2014)

wcharles said:


> im just waiting on a smoke report, its killing me wondering whats she s going to smell and taste like. i dont think anyones ever did a smoke report yet ???? but i might be wrong.


Don't get your hopes up that it's dank. Everything about this freebie says that it is trash and leaves no doubt as to why it was FREE. I'm kinda upset I wasted the space, Strawberry Blue and Cotton Candy shit all over this strain. I'm like day 51 and I'll be chopping them whether they're done or not between 63-70 days.


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 19, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Looks great 2shed. If at all possible can we see a picture with the hps off? Thanks either way. Bless


I took the pics, but found the background too revealing so gonna do it again. Have been having filter probs, just replaced. When I took the skunk outside, it smells so much, amazing. I don't know when to manicure that one, lotta long white hairs still.
I also have a burn problem in my cage. Too close to the batwing only lights. And it gets warm in there if I don't stay on top of it each morning, open doors, etc.
I'm almost six weeks off booze, so I am noticing things I can't see when I drink. Isn't my first time around, hope it's my last.
yeah, the HSH is a little burned in some areas. I backed it off.


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 19, 2014)

the heck with it.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much man.i look forward to my hsh flowering now. Congrats on the 6wks off the wagon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 19, 2014)

olimmilo said:


> 2sheds, those look just like the Keral skunk freebie I got last year......


But Kerala Skunk grew better I think. It did for me anyways. 
Here's my take so far on HSH.
Slow to take off. My god topping is even slower. After that I would give it 5/10 on grow speed. And I like to top my plants a bit if I'm ging to baby them.
So my HSH plants were grown to 5-6 nodes. Topped down to the second node. Pulled the bottom 2 sidebranches to clone with. Left the ones at the second node. Topped those to make 4. Topped those to make 8 and those to make 16. Then just let em go. Tied all the side branches down last week on them. One of them was a good 6 feet on all the tops. Height started being an issue because they were growing over their cover. So now the branches are down and they look like giant 16 legged spiders. BUUUUUUUUUTTTTT they seem happier now because everything is getting loads of sun. The side branches are now flaring up and about to put on some growth. I have a few more weeks of veg so Ima just leave them as is until then and hopefully get a few nodes growth on the side branches before flower. Then Ima just re adjust em for stretch.
They were pretty fickle taking nutes at first. But now that they've really taken off they seem to be N hungry like no ones business. I'm being careful with em but they go from healthy green to lightening up/turning yellow QUICK. Never had sativas be N hungry like that. Especially the biggest one.
So I'm going to up their N dosage this week to even em out before stretch.


----------



## wcharles (Jul 19, 2014)

mine are just the opposite mine growing like crazy,there only 7 weeks from seed and i took 1 cutting off of one so far (its about 7 inches ) but now here it is ,it only took 6 days to get a root and the rest of my girls take 12 -14 days.but will see how the taste is at the end of the grow.


----------



## wcharles (Jul 26, 2014)

just stuck 1 of my hsh into 12/12, its alittle over 2 feet tall . i not to worried about the stretch i have all the room i need. lol.. all my others go 10 weeks but i have a feeling this one going for atleast 12-14 weeks. ill soon find out.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jul 30, 2014)

Got a chance to run out to my HSH spot. Last week it was flooded so I pulled pot outta ground and blasted with fish emulsion. She looks great today, slowed down on stretching and is starting to bud it looks like with decently tight nodes!.


----------



## 2sheds (Aug 6, 2014)

wcharles said:


> im just waiting on a smoke report, its killing me wondering whats she s going to smell and taste like. i dont think anyones ever did a smoke report yet ???? but i might be wrong.


The smoke report: Having limited patience and drawn to the smell and disgusted by it all at once, like provolone or my first wife, I only did 9 weeks. Big and airy and hairy. The cola is about 18 inches, I have no heart to separate it. It all turned a carmel earthen maroon sitting on newsprint for a week. One night, trying to pick a strain (it beats waiting on some dealer with questionable genetics), I remembered the H SK HZ and trekked to it. It stuck to my fingers. I squeezed and pinched off a random square inch, which mushed like thick cotton candy. I brought it to my area (we all need an area) and shoved it in the water pipe. First inhalation: It's a lung cleaner. Not harsh. Builds, expands, then 'boom', the week's air pollution is miraculously expelled into the trash. Upon recovery and another puff, I felt the need to mow a lawn, clean a garage, fill some bird feeders, scrub a birdbath, organize my area (we all need an area) and I contacted someone who cared, I think, stating, "OMG...life must be fast paced in Hawaii, or Skunkland, or Hazeville."

When the bowl sits idle for 2 hours after 2 puffs, that's some good reefs.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Aug 6, 2014)

I wanna see a picture of that nug!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 6, 2014)

2sheds said:


> the heck with it.


you might have bugs too


----------



## 2sheds (Aug 6, 2014)

2sheds said:


> The smoke report: Having limited patience and drawn to the smell and disgusted by it all at once, like provolone or my first wife, I only did 9 weeks. Big and airy and hairy. The cola is about 18 inches, I have no heart to separate it. It all turned a carmel earthen maroon sitting on newsprint for a week. One night, trying to pick a strain (it beats waiting on some dealer with questionable genetics), I remembered the H SK HZ and trekked to it. It stuck to my fingers. I squeezed and pinched off a random square inch, which mushed like thick cotton candy. I brought it to my area (we all need an area) and shoved it in the water pipe. First inhalation: It's a lung cleaner. Not harsh. Builds, expands, then 'boom', the week's air pollution is miraculously expelled into the trash. Upon recovery and another puff, I felt the need to mow a lawn, clean a garage, fill some bird feeders, scrub a birdbath, organize my area (we all need an area) and I contacted someone who cared, I think, stating, "OMG...life must be fast paced in Hawaii, or Skunkland, or Hazeville."
> 
> When the bowl sits idle for 2 hours after 2 puffs, that's some good reefs.


 I've folded the big nug and ripped at it for several smokings. In the fist pic, I squeeze it. It fell down with a thud in the open hand pic, not great pics because it's like the movie Tootsie...the farther back ya pull the cameras the better she looks.. Just a kind of old school, bad-haircut trimmed nice surprising free seed, and I compare it to others, which are great, but nothing is this peppy. Plus, it does, somehow, for all it's energy, alleviate anxiety.
In hot humid oppressive air, this stuff proves it's bronchia clearing benefit. In a certain country they prescribe dewbage for COPD. 

I bought a 200 dollar coffee machine. It 'broke'. I smoked this just now, and got out the owners manual and read it and fixed the machine with a paper clip.


----------



## 2sheds (Aug 6, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> you might have bugs too


I think you're right, it had deep dry bud rot in a section. My environment is a work in progress, It's a personal effort to insure I have varieties to smoke, warding off tolerance. The biosphere this plant needed was not provided, yet other strains love it. I'm organic dirts and ferts. Some pics I just took:


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is my hsh again in the jungle flowering at about 2weeks. Ive been reluctant that the full moon high sea tide and all the rain didnt wash her away. Everyday the sea swallows this jungle island more, but im sure she will be safe (ish) till late sept. Or early october when shes done


----------



## Dr.J20 (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuck HSH. i would never grow that again. i'm throwing the other three seeds away.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Aug 12, 2014)

I gave them away already haha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 12, 2014)

Dr.J20 said:


> Fuck HSH. i would never grow that again. i'm throwing the other three seeds away.


lol all the regular seeds i get from herbies goes st8 to the bin..i dont do any type of breeding so a reg seed for me outdoors is just a waste of time


----------



## s_paceno13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Update on my HSH, Cotton Candy, and Strawberry Blue:
The first pic is of my HSH, and the second pic is a close up of her top cola. I'm not gonna lie, I haven't really been taking that great of care of her. She is taking way too effing long to flower. She stopped stretching and the colas are starting to fill in a little bit. If she finishes, she should have some pretty hefty colas... but I don't have very high hopes.

The Third pic is of my Cotton Candy (left), and Strawberry Blue (Right). Fourth Pic is a close up of a SB flower. And the fifth is a close up of a CC flower. Both plants are done and have been flushed and prepped for harvest. They are going to be chopped tonight By no means are either of the strains big producers, but the flowers look and smell top notch... aside from a little bud rot I got in a couple places:/ (O well, gotta sacrifice some to mother earth each grow) The CC smells like bubblegum; definitely the Bubbelicios pheno. Each branch is basically completely covered in nug. Pretty dense too. I took a couple clones of this before flower and now I'm glad I did. I can't wait to grow it again. And the SB has one of the most UNBELIEVABLE smells to it that I have ever smelled from a flower. It smells exactly like strawberry cream. No joke. Like strawberry syrup has been poured all over it. Even smaller producer than the CC, but damn, even better flowers. Small but super dense flowers. I can't wait to get this one in a jar for a couple weeks!! I'm really disappointed that I didn't take any clones of the SB


----------



## wcharles (Aug 20, 2014)

heck my hsh has been in since july 26 and its just now starting to show little buds, no smell yet at all. man i hope my sb turns out the way yours is i like strawberrys lol...


----------



## s_paceno13 (Aug 21, 2014)

wcharles said:


> heck my hsh has been in since july 26 and its just now starting to show little buds, no smell yet at all. man i hope my sb turns out the way yours is i like strawberrys lol...


I started them all in flower on june 17. SB and CC are done, HSH still has probably another month and a half or so... ridiculous


----------



## s_paceno13 (Aug 28, 2014)

First 2 pics are of the finished Strawberry Blue... definitely a connoisseur strain (low yield, high quality). Its one of my new favorite strains.

Second 2 pics are of the finished Cotton Candy


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks so nice! I am growing her now on week 3-4 and man she smells good! Like intoxicating good. Like I sit there and take deep inhales of her she smells so good lol. How long did you take her to?


s_paceno13 said:


> First 2 pics are of the finished Strawberry Blue... definitely a connoisseur strain (low yield, high quality). Its one of my new favorite strains.
> 
> Second 2 pics are of the finished Cotton Candy


----------



## s_paceno13 (Aug 28, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Looks so nice! I am growing her now on week 3-4 and man she smells good! Like intoxicating good. Like I sit there and take deep inhales of her she smells so good lol. How long did you take her to?


I chopped them between weeks 8-9. We had pretty intense summer here in SoCal and I had a few strains finish really quick. I have a couple friends who's plants finished quickly as well... but the HSH is lovin it


----------



## yesum (Aug 28, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> I have no clue. I emailed them about that very topic. And OF COURSE, they respond. But DOESN'T EVEN ANSWER THE QUESTION


 I have a couple of these hazexskunk beans, have to get then into next grow. btw johnnyseed who is that in your avatar. mucho attractivo.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

2sheds said:


> I think you're right, it had deep dry bud rot in a section. My environment is a work in progress, It's a personal effort to insure I have varieties to smoke, warding off tolerance. The biosphere this plant needed was not provided, yet other strains love it. I'm organic dirts and ferts. Some pics I just took:


Not all strains are acclimated to your climate, what I have read is that breeding strains that do good in your area with some that don't do as well "can" help it do its thing to become acclimated. I am just tipsy and stoned right now so I could be spoutin off about unicorns. Peace be with you!


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Aug 29, 2014)

So my boats broken atm hadn't gone out to the jungle islands to check my herbs in a bit. But I paddleboardered out this morning to feed some fish emulsion and top soil some composted soil I made. I had to fend off a family of armadillos who seem to have made home just ten feet from this Hawaiian skunk haze who is about 4 weeks into flower. Not much of a smell. Ill need to tie them up soon before them colas get floppy. Jah bless!


----------



## wcharles (Sep 2, 2014)

going to stick my other hsh in 12/12 , my first one has been in since the 26 of july and still it only has little ass buds not even buds yet. so its going to be a strain that takes a long ass time to get done atleast 12 - 14 weeks to get done (i bet). if not alittle longer. so ill put my last one in and just let it take its time but there wont be no more hsh in my room.


----------



## dux (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope this strain is worth a shit for as long as it takes to finish. 
I'm at 10 weeks, this stuff grows crazy. I tried it in a scrog and had to booger up another scrog above the original! Started looking like a mat of seaweed! ?!?


----------



## 2sheds (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a friend who smokes bones all day. She lives in CLFNia, so when she is there, she can get all sorts, she has a script. Me too, but I am not there much. She visited me twice in the last 6 weeks, and really really likes the HawSKHZ, I only grew that one plant and forgot about the bag, but she is always rolling from it.
I learned this thing on strainhunters the other day, in the west indies, they roll a joint onto the end of a cigarette. So after 3 attempts, I made one with the HSH, and 1.) yes, it has healing properties. 2.) smooth way to smoke a bone and an after-cigarette if you do tobacco, which I do. 3.) It must cut through the tolerance of many better strains, must not be effected by them, it must have a mind of its own.
So it was a fun ride. Herbie sent me 10 'skunk haze'. They have germinated today./ I grew blue dream and found 11 seeds, they are germin., I am ecstatic. Must have met the HSkHz males briefly. I'm going to call it 'Blue Hawaii', even though it's Elvis' worst movie.
Over and out. I appear and disappear, but good talking with you cats last month. 

(Vaping with a 'Plenty' by storz and bickel)
current science projects:
afghxsknk
nothernlight x big bud
heavyweight (seed co) fruit punch
sage n sour
humbolt blue dr.
thc (boom)
king kong
og kush 
grn crak

Girl sc-ow cuhkkys! Yeahhhh. Thaat's a fun one.

peace


----------



## wcharles (Sep 2, 2014)

elvis made a bad movie, never . lol... thats like saying he sang a bad song. iam hopeing its a good one though but it dont fit my way or time frame oh growing. i do have 2 clones of each ill keep a hold of tll i smoke some. lmao....


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Guys, first time poster. I have one of these HSH about 5/6 weeks into veg, just starting preflowers with the plant about 2 1/2 feet high. My question is how much will the plant stretch it begins to flower? i.e. twice as big, three times as big as it is now?
Thanks.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 3, 2014)

Ur gna be able hang xmas lights and put a star on top of that bitch! Id flip it here soon unless u have ample height

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Sep 3, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Ur gna be able hang xmas lights and put a star on top of that bitch! Id flip it here soon unless u have ample height
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


lol! thats what i was afraid of!
cheers.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hawaiian skunk haze male


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Sep 11, 2014)

This is my HSH, only just started to flower! I have no chance of getting this to fruition in the uk climate. Gutted, really wanted to see how it actually smoked. Has anyone even done a smoke report yet?


----------



## dux (Sep 15, 2014)

HOPEFULLY? I'll have a report soon? I'm on week 13 with HSH!
Smells good! First haze plant I've ever had, does it generally grow fluffy donkey dic buds? If It wasn't for a boogered up double scrog I would have a big pile of dreadlock looking vegetation...


----------



## wcharles (Sep 15, 2014)

im on week 7 , how many weeks do you thin k you have left. man mine are just now getting little buds ,well i wouldnt even call them buds yet. looks like im in for a wait. oh what the smell like cause mine has none yet. just stuck my 2nd one in 2 weeks ago.it better be damn good before i stick anymore in . lol...


----------



## wcharles (Sep 20, 2014)

i must have 2 different phenos cause the first one is just showing little buds that are just starting to form and my 2nd one is already showing better bud formation and has caught up to the first one. plus the 2nd one never stretched very much at all. has anyone else have 2 different phenos like the ones im talking about.


----------



## traverso2579 (Sep 20, 2014)

HSH are the two on the outside


----------



## wcharles (Sep 20, 2014)

how far along are they ?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 21, 2014)

HSH. Terrible pheno I got, unless you have very late firt frost date. Our first frost date is 11/7 and this bitch has just started budding. I put her in the ground mid july. I hope she can endure a frost or 2. I will probably have to harvest her a couple weeks early


----------



## dux (Sep 21, 2014)

Had a hsh outside in a10 gal. I just hacked it down, no way in hell there was a chance she would come close to finishing. Just started showing white fuzzies, not gonna make it within a month ... argh! Summer went by fast!


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 21, 2014)

These islands be gettin mucho rain lately, haven't been out to see my hsh in a few days im sure she had a lil flooding yesterday. But she will most likely be ok. I think shes at like a month into flowering. But me no see de frost here so will let her ride out hopefully get mi nina


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Sep 22, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> HSH. Terrible pheno I got, unless you have very late firt frost date. Our first frost date is 11/7 and this bitch has just started budding. I put her in the ground mid july. I hope she can endure a frost or 2. I will probably have to harvest her a couple weeks early
> View attachment 3258998


I am in the exact same boat! only our first frost is mid October! I have absolutely no chance with mine outside.
Anyone want a plant? Lol.


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 22, 2014)

My buddy has the free herbies growing outside...planted 6 seeds gat 2 females...they stretch like crazy...over 13 feet...but node spacing sucked..and its in 5th week of flower and buds are the size of grapes..it will never finish here...this plant would have to go `12 weeks to be prime I bet....it was a waste of time...its for a good temperate zone like mexico...lol...it will all go to hash any ways...if they ever start to get sugarery...but we only have about 3 weeks left to grow here...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah. The internodal spacing is ridiculous. I got one bushy pheno but it turned out to be male


----------



## wcharles (Sep 22, 2014)

how far


tyson53 said:


> My buddy has the free herbies growing outside...planted 6 seeds gat 2 females...they stretch like crazy...over 13 feet...but node spacing sucked..and its in 5th week of flower and buds are the size of grapes..it will never finish here...this plant would have to go `12 weeks to be prime I bet....it was a waste of time...its for a good temperate zone like mexico...lol...it will all go to hash any ways...if they ever start to get sugarery...but we only have about 3 weeks left to grow here...


its going to be longer than 12 weeks, im at 8-9 and mine are just starting to show bud. i was going to kill my first one cause my 2nd one is already caught up with it and its only 3 weeks in but im going to let it ride out unless it gives me two many problems.


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Sep 22, 2014)

wcharles said:


> how far
> 
> its going to be longer than 12 weeks, im at 8-9 and mine are just starting to show bud. i was going to kill my first one cause my 2nd one is already caught up with it and its only 3 weeks in but im going to let it ride out unless it gives me two many problems.


Fuck it, I'm chopping her down, its just a waste of nutes now.


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 22, 2014)

yes i told him chop it and just try to run hash from what you got..looked today at them...it would not finish till thanksgiving..lol..slowest strain i ever seen....no wonder a freebie...this strain needs real tropical weather....


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 22, 2014)

Im in real tropical weather so luckily mine will finish. I also had a hello bush tight node hsh that turned out to be male fuckin bummy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dux (Sep 22, 2014)

Chopped my indoor HSH today, at 13 1/2 weeks!!
Trimmed all fan leaves and only trimmed up maybe 1/2oz for the jars, the rest was stripped off the stems and frozen. Very fluffy long strings of bud, strange stuff.I'm gonna bubble bag the frozen bud ..


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 22, 2014)

Take a pic if u can dux

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dux (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, never took any pics ..
Could post a manicured bud shot? I wish I would have taken a full plant pic! 
Smells good! Just ran a bucket run,curious how's it is ...


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 23, 2014)

Perfectly love to see manicured 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 23, 2014)

Havent heard much good about HSH, probably wont bother poping my 5


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 23, 2014)

If u wanna srop in the soil somwhere and come back once to pull males and once to cut down. Might be fun lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## wcharles (Sep 29, 2014)

well i cut mine out today, been 9 weeks and not a half way good looking bud to talk about. heck i put my number 2 in just under 4 weeks and she has decent looking buds already. i still have 2 more clones from my number 1 to try again later.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 29, 2014)

Iguanas ate my colas and shit all over the base and the rest of my plant was covered in bull ants. No joke lol fuck hsh

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 29, 2014)

UnderMeSensi said:


> Iguanas ate my colas and shit all over the base and the rest of my plant was covered in bull ants. No joke lol fuck hsh
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


Yo I heard those things taste good BBQed.

That's some shit, sorry for your loss.


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey snakes, sharks,bear, and gator taste good. Im sure the iguanas will too!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2014)

Do not chop them down. It has been raining 2 weeks straight, 5 inches in the last week. 50's and 60's in the day. And one frost already. And the hsh is a champ. Looks to be a good mold resistant strain. Slow to put weight on, the cold is helping. This is one that is underestimated.

I will get some pics up. I left my camera last trip and it got rained on. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry. This is the best pic I had , after a frost and before the two weeks of rain.


----------



## stitekafon (Oct 15, 2014)

Jimbo Dixie Dean said:


> Fuck it, I'm chopping her down, its just a waste of nutes now.


I signed up on this site just to get info on when my HSH is going to be done. There are vids of it on youtube under my name. The buds are large but also not real frosty. Today’s date is Oct 15, 2014. I am uploading an update today that I filmed yesterday. The leaves are yellowing. I hope it is from finishing and not a lack of N. I have been feeding bloom nutes. I need to know when to flush. Any ideas on how long I have to leave them up? Any input would be appreciated. I’ll try and post a photo here. Thanks. f


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't have a lot of outdoor growing experience but that plant looks like its still alive and going, I would say 2 weeks more then you should be good to chop.


----------



## wcharles (Oct 16, 2014)

man those look good, i had one in 12/12 for 9 weeks and i had to cut her down cause there wasnt no buds forming to speak of. i must have 2 pheno cause my 2nd one is 6 weeks in 12/12 and she has some nice size buds going on. well just to make sure i didnt stunt the first one i put another one in like 2 -3 weeks and its looking like the first one so it wasnt me ( i just got a 20 somwthing weeker i guess, im going to try and let this one finish all the way . no matter how long she takes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is starting to yellow out. I'm sure some of it is moisture stress. It has rained so much. My yard is a mess.
Some of the yellow I think is from fall. The are a couple leaves yellow and dieing and that's fine. The other yellow leaves are yellow and look healthy if that makes sense. 

They said it was 16 weeks to finish, I think it might do it in 12. Amazing what some frost and cool air will do.

Oh and pollinated a whole branch. Should finish on time next year. I like the bud structure. I has some nice colas on it. Then it has nice alternating buds running up each brach.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 17, 2014)

This thing has surprised me. Very slow grower, even slower to recover from topping. It sat like it was stagnant and I was ready to chop. I said na I'll wait. Then boom! Come out and this thing has grown 2 ft in a few days. The longer it flowers, the faster it goes. Still looking at eating turkey before i cut.


----------



## indoutdo (Oct 22, 2014)

W Charles you don't have journal or pic of yurs and is it out or in ?


----------



## wcharles (Oct 22, 2014)

its in,


----------



## indoutdo (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok I got mine In too under 400 watt hps and it's faster than all my others but it's in the smallest container so that may have something to do with it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm hoping to get more pics.
Snow coming this weekend and lows of about 29. I am leaving her out to fight for herself.
She can handle low 30's no problem. I'm hoping high 20's will be fine.
Smells like a skunk humped a banana.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 29, 2014)

I used this strain for the party cup comp...out of 4 females that all looked very similar, I chose the long flowering phenotype

Even cuts of this strain grow slow. I had roots out the rapid rooters and out it in a mini-hempy...been a week and just chilling

Once they get going thoug . They are HUGE! THE one I didn't choose was 32 1/2 inches in a 16OZ SOLO CUP!!!

hope it smokes well for ya!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I used this strain for the party cup comp...out of 4 females that all looked very similar, I chose the long flowering phenotype
> 
> Even cuts of this strain grow slow. I had roots out the rapid rooters and out it in a mini-hempy...been a week and just chilling
> 
> ...



I have sampled it. Had to hit some indica couple times to calm down.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 29, 2014)

I do like racy head highs


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2014)

It really needs a couple more weeks. Calyxes are starting to swell and red hairs.


----------



## RootDown (Oct 30, 2014)

I started mine in April. Thing is over 12 ft tall and started to flower in mid-August, later than all my other strains. Looks like it has at least 2-3 weeks left. Therefore, it has been flowering for 10 weeks. Buds are small but numerous and fuzzy. Getting a blast of cold air this weekend might have to just chop it. Might put it in a dark place for 3 days assuming I can get it in the door. Maybe that will give it one last burst of tricomes.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 30, 2014)

Any pics guys?


----------



## RootDown (Oct 31, 2014)

I will try to take a couple pics by tomorrow morning when I'm near it again. It was 28 last night with frost. Hope she fought through it! Anyhow, I hope the next set of freebees are more Indica dominant so I don't waste so much time on something that I can't properly finish. Beautiful plant though, just not for the northeast.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 1, 2014)

The snow is here. 29 last night. She is still standing.




RootDown said:


> I will try to take a couple pics by tomorrow morning when I'm near it again. It was 28 last night with frost. Hope she fought through it! Anyhow, I hope the next set of freebees are more Indica dominant so I don't waste so much time on something that I can't properly finish. Beautiful plant though, just not for the northeast.


I would leave it. The cold is making it swell. She seems not to mind the moisture.
Every indica I ordered, even ones that claimed mold resistant, were cut early due to rot.
One of the wettest falls I have ever seen.
The HSH has been the only one to resist the mold, to my surprise.

I need a new camera, I'm saving for a nice one.
I will try with my phone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, it hit 26 last night and heavy frost. 2 nights in a row. She is a champ. I'm glad I pollinated a branch.
Now supposed to be in the 60's in the day and 40's at night for a week.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 4, 2014)

Here are the pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hawaiian-skunk-haze.849916/


----------



## Serut Nebnah (Jan 4, 2015)

Greetings all,
I'm glad I found this thread, hoping to get an idea if my HSH is worth letting it finish. I've been growing my own for 5 years, this is my first sativa dominate plant. I'm more a indica fan. The stretch was terrible, entered the flower room at 2 1/2' tall, I just finished the 9th week of flowering and its hitting the ceiling @7' tall. Buds are very airy and thin. Does not look anything like the pics above. Very little smell...Letting this go for another 4-5 weeks is just eating at me.


----------



## Jimbo Dixie Dean (Jan 13, 2015)

Serut Nebnah said:


> Greetings all,
> I'm glad I found this thread, hoping to get an idea if my HSH is worth letting it finish. I've been growing my own for 5 years, this is my first sativa dominate plant. I'm more a indica fan. The stretch was terrible, entered the flower room at 2 1/2' tall, I just finished the 9th week of flowering and its hitting the ceiling @7' tall. Buds are very airy and thin. Does not look anything like the pics above. Very little smell...Letting this go for another 4-5 weeks is just eating at me.


Sounds very much like the phenotype I got, 11 weeks flowering and not a proper bud to speak of. I pulled mine and that would be my recommendation for what it is worth.

Jimbo.


----------



## soundman (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is my hawaiin skunk haze grown 12/12 from seed shes 4 weeks flowering tommorow she needs a watering as you can see but definetely not the size im used to growing indoors


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 22, 2015)

> ="soundman, post: 11341610, member: 412948"]View attachment 3357213 View attachment 3357214
> Here is my hawaiin skunk haze grown 12/12 from seed shes 4 weeks flowering tommorow she needs a watering as you can see but definetely not the size im used to growing indoors


Looks like she has nitrogen toxicity a.k.a. the claw..


----------



## soundman (Feb 26, 2015)

its just not been watered for about a week due to work etc I will post a better pic within a few days


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 26, 2015)

soundman said:


> its just not been watered for about a week due to work etc I will post a better pic within a few days


Okay


----------



## grodawg420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello rollitup.org. New member. Love this site. I know I'm a bit late joining this party and see alot of you that started this thread with high hopes have dropped out, understandably! I have looked at this entire thread and am not too happy about how h.s.h. has done for y'all. I am trying to grow one indoors that is 20 days old today and is only ~4" tall and has only 4 pairs of leaves so far. Node spacing is more than I would like but I just put it under a 250w MH two days ago. It spent it's first 18 days under 80w of flourescent light which is one reason why it has not grown much yet probably.

Growing it in soiless ProMix BX to which I treated with a little dolomitic garden lime and mosquito dunk doughnut that I crushed and mixed into the soil (primarily to fight off fungus gnat larvae).

It looked great until I fed it nutes yesterday for the first time lol. It looked like to me after feeding her yesterday she was showing either an iron or sulfur deficiency all of a sudden? So I gave her a little extra CalMagIron and a little extra pinch of epsom salt (good source of sulfur) and that seemed to help some but still have some yellowing.

Not going to worry too much about this one based on what I've read here. Going to continue feeding it as if it were fine and if it makes it, fine and if not, no big loss. If it gets too big, I will probably have to abandon it since I have very limited grow space.

I have it in a one gallon pot and was going to try and sex a cutting asap before bothering to put in any larger container but after reading this thread I think I will just leave it in the one gallon pot and let it veg until it's no more than ~12" tall and flip it to see what I have and if fem just grow it in the one gallon pot and I'll take cuttings during flower.

This thread has been a huge help thankyou for that rollitup.org community! Peace.

Pics below show day before I fed it which was also day I transplanted. Then day 20 pic is shortly after I gave it first feeding.


----------



## ebster (Jun 16, 2015)

We need more smoke reports on This. I find it takes a toke or two to get a nice loosening of my whole body. First time I tried it I really enjoyed music and was what I call euphoric. I was also unusually dizzy in a nice way. Since then the effects have been muted, but I also use welbutrin and recent higher dosing seems to block cerebral effects, physical effects less so. Also, if I smoked less often, the effects would probably be stronger again. I am clear headed the next day. Its not really potent, but several hits doesn't whack me out next day. Overall, I like to have it as a milder, body relaxing option. It smells of over ripe grapefruit and tastes great. My sense of taste isn't refined, so I can't describe how it tastes. And I can't say it has any skunkiness. 3 of my 5 hsh seeds from Herbies were female. All had skinny leaves and not dense buds. I grew outdoors and had to deal with 6 h direct sun and more clouds than usual. But they got ample rain. One had a lot of purple on leaves and buds. Finally brought em indoors after frost on 10/26. Once in they developed powdery mildew.


----------



## neonknight420 (Jun 17, 2015)

mrrager420 said:


> Never heard of a plant topping it self. Interesting. Is it the plant on the left? I usually FIM all my plants as i did with the WWxBB and Sleeskunk (i think). The WWxBB really bushed out when i snipped her. Growth never slowed though. With the Sleeskunk growth slowed after i snipped her but i got 4 new shoots. After she is sexed i'm re-vegging her for about another 2-3 weeks. Might go longer depending on how big she gets. Don't want her too big. I originally had her along with HSO Green Crack but one day i was holding the pot and a bee flew around me and i swiped at it and swiped the lil seedling right out of the pot. Tried to put her back in the soil but she died. Never had them labeled so idk which is which. I assumed the one that i have now is Sleeskunk due to her funky smell. Never heard of tutankhamon. Gotta look it up. These were taken after 9 from 12/12.


I like your net you have, can you please tell me where you bought it, nice lookin garden by the way. Peace.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

FourZeroTwo said:


> I made a order from herbies and im getting 2 free "Hawaiian Skunk Haze" seeds. I cant seem to find much on the strain...Anybody have any experience with this strain?
> 
> Does it smoke/grow good?


I have yet to have anything from hawaii that id call 'not worth growing', id say one of you pop em and get em going so you can statrt a thread here. nothing better than giving us some new strains to scope out my dude's!


----------



## grodawg420 (Jun 19, 2015)

After growing one of my hsh seeds for 89 days total, she finally showed sex on day 39 of 12/12 and it was male. Having been forewarned by most on this thread of the extreme stretch to expect, I kept her down pretty small with lots of LST so no problem there and it was a beautiful plant and very healthy when I chopped him down. So because of my very limited grow space, I don't plan on trying to grow hsh again unless/until I have a bigger grow space so I can just put it off to the side and let it grow as long as it needs to. Peace.


----------



## GreenFisher (Aug 12, 2015)

I am into my first month ad a half growing HSH and Its Growing As The Indica Would. Might post a pic upon request


----------



## theatomicmonk (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi there! Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread is amazing and was very helpful. HSH seems to be almost exclusively an outdoor strain, and in my hands does not do well indoors. Spent a tough 3 months vegging out under LED's and they were the least happiest plants in the tent. When brought outdoors, they flourished. Right now, I would guess they're on their 3rd week of flower. I've encountered 3 phenos from 10 beans.

1) A nice, pure haze, like nothing else I've seen so far. Taller than people.
2) A short, wide plant, skinny leaves stacked with haze flowers
3) A short indica with wide leaves (only one, found in a male)

As far as the lineage is concerned about this ever elusive "random" seed giveaway, I thought I would share some emails from Seedsman and Herbies that I encountered trying to track down where it came from and what it is exactly.

_Ruth (Seedsman Support)

Mar 21, 12:47

Hi there
We do not do a Hawaiian Skunk Haze I am afraid it may be worth going back to Herbies to see which bank it came from then i may be able to help you a little more.

Kind regards
Ruth @ Seedsman
____________


Apologies for the delay in replying to your e-mail, which arrived outside of our business hours.
We receive our regular free seed stocks from a number of sources, but as far as I was aware, the free Hawaiian Skunk Haze were purchased from Seedsman; we obtained the stocks from a longtime contact at Seedsman and I'm guessing that Ruth didn't know this (I'm sorry, but I don't have any further info about Hawaiian Skunk Haze)

Best wishes

Herbie

_____________

Ruth (Seedsman Support)

Mar 29, 12:30

I have spoken to our CEO about this and he says the lineage for that strain was as follows but we discontinued this quite some time ago now.

Hawaiian 7 indica x Skunk #1

Kind regards
Ruth @ Seedsman_

__________________


----------



## theatomicmonk (Jan 2, 2017)

Harvest has long passed and wanted to share my HSH experience with you. I'm not sure how many of you let this plant finish, but it indefinitely needs a minimum full 16 weeks to finish. An extra week might even be better for the shorter, slower flowering pheno. I lost many of my pics and videos of the grow recently, but would like to share the few remaining ones I have. This thread has been the only real thing I can find about HSH on the net, so I thought I would contribute. Most pics in the thread don't get past the veg stage.


It's actually a very unique strain. The two phenos I flowered out were:

*Type 1:*

Tall sativa skunk haze. This one is the keeper, for sure. [You can figure out from a 10 pack which ones these are during veg - the plants that tower over everything else, yeah... keep those ones... ] Went to 9ft outdoors. The flowers were airy and wispy, not compact at all. The plant itself smelled very strong of chewable purple Flintstone vitamins, absolutely outstanding! The high was very speedy, very pure. Quick onset, all people who tried it instantly would remark about the "high energy" effects. It smokes great, very smooth, delicious. Typical skunk haze taste. The best part was the flowering from week 13-16. The plant that was the palest green of all my plants all year turned the deepest purple out of anything I grew. Was also very frosty in the finish.

These three pics are the only pics I can find at the time of this pheno, and they are not the best pics. The buds were much larger than this, these are very small, lower branch flowers. If you grow this strain, take this pheno outside. You won't be disappointed.
 
...and just saying, for free "discontinued" genetics. Outstanding! Anyone who got these seeds were blessed.





It literally is some "purple haze". 

*

Type 2:*

[All pics from this point on in the post are of the "Type 2" pheno]

This was a much shorter plant than the haze dominant pheno. It only got up to about 5 1/2 - 6ft tall outdoors, 3 feet smaller than it's sister. The plant also has very wispy, small hazish flowers. It smells very odd, like borderline spoiled milk from outer space. The smoke is thick, and tastes of cream made from said outer space milk. A more balanced high than the haze, less of an edge, more relaxed. Slightly less potent, but still great for an all day smoke. The yield from this plant was at least 1/3'rd higher than that of the haze. At the end of it's flowering when outdoors, the plant will begin to glow with a bright blue hue. Not purple, blue! Absolutely beautiful to look at.

Flowers much slower, as well. I mean, this thing takes sooooo long to flower, you eventually start to wonder if it's worth the nutes. This plant could easily see 18 weeks outdoors. The first picture shown is the plant somewhere around week 14-15. I told another grower friend of mine that this plant was 12 weeks into flower and wasn't even close to being harvested. He told me that there was no way a plant would take that long to flower. 2 weeks later, I show him this pic.





At the end of it all, patience, in combination with favorable late season weather conditions, reaped the rewards of two very unique, potent phenos. I would grow this strain again in a heartbeat. I don't think it would be a particularly commercially popular strain due to the long flowering time, which kinda makes it special. I've never had anything quite like it before and had to grow it myself to experience it. In fact, it has been my main stash since harvest and I've had a hard time trying to get high off of other strains my friends have shared with me since. If you're an outdoor grower and if you're in a place where it wont frost until the last week of Nov/First week of Dec, I would highly recommend growing at least one HSH plant in your garden (the easy to spot haze pheno, specifically).

Peace to all the outdoor growers. May our 2017 harvests be bountiful!


----------



## romanoweed3 (Jun 5, 2020)

hey, i agre, nice Strain!!!!!! realy nice. Has anyone still Seeds? please contact me on overgrow, or icmag same avatarname minus the 3. Im new.. Im a SEAsian collector


----------

